# Sticky  Official IWC Pilot pictures thread!!



## Dimer

IWC's Flieger collection, also known as the Pilot collection, together with the Portuguese the most famous IWC line. From B-Uhr to Big Pilot, show us the pics!


----------



## FlyPenFly

Wow I've owned a lot of IWCs...


----------



## FlyPenFly




----------



## tree166

Wow that's quite an impressive collection! What's the final watch that you posted? (white dial with brown leather?)


----------



## FlyPenFly

IWC Spitfire Mark XV

IMO, one of the most underrated watches out there.


----------



## bjdriscoll

I agree with FlyPenFly; the Spitfire is beautiful. It's one of the most versatile in my collection. Wonderful watch!


----------



## Dimer

The Spitfire is a great watch! Thanks for the pics an keep them comming!!


----------



## tree166

FlyPenFly said:


> IWC Spitfire Mark XV
> 
> IMO, one of the most underrated watches out there.


As you might've figured out I'm a beginner looking to start a collection ;-) How would you compare this with the Portofino?


----------



## Cinq

A bunch of pictures from my BP and my St Exupéry Chrono:




































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GovtFunded

Truly amazing pics, Cinq. I'm enamored with that St. Ex. One day!


----------



## Hoang928

My IWC Mark XII and Mark XVI spitfire


----------



## mrkjeezy

Heres my one and only, I hope to own the XVI in the future.


----------



## dddrees

Here's my contribution.


----------



## toddb

_How about a "small pilot ? " _


----------



## Tony A.H

LOVE that Swiss Army Knife.! and of course the Watches as well ;-)
did you get it from the Boutique of from your AD ?!
Cheers


----------



## Cinq

Tony A.H said:


> LOVE that Swiss Army Knife.! and of course the Watches as well ;-)
> did you get it from the Boutique of from your AD ?!
> Cheers


Thanks! The knife was a very special gift to the visitors of the 2007 IWC Collectors Forum Meeting in Schaffhausen. It has my nickname, the date and location etched in the blade b-).

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Mats

Cinq said:


> Thanks! The knife was a very special gift to the visitors of the 2007 IWC Collectors Forum Meeting in Schaffhausen. It has my nickname, the date and location etched in the blade b-).
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Great knife! I really like those swiss pocket knives, does it have any watch tools on it?

Anyway here's a shot of my 3717-01 on a brown croco strap:










Grey nato(and a little bit dirty):










Top Gun strap(don't have a good wrist shot yet):










And a picture as tribute to ace jewelers for their great service(my leather strap had some slight damage and they swapped it at no cost):










Mats


----------



## Ludi

Hello,

Only one boxed: the basic mark XVI...














































... and my favorite:










best rgds


----------



## Dimer

@ Mats: Thanks for sharing! It was a pleasure doing business with you.

@ Ludi: Great pics and beautiful watch. I love your straps, especially the brown leather strap is amazing. Is it custom made?



Ludi said:


>


Is this the new Big Pilot??


----------



## Ludi

Dimer said:


> @ Ludi: Great pics and beautiful watch. I love your straps, especially the brown leather strap is amazing. Is it custom made?


Thank you very much b-)

The brown strap is a custom indeed, made in "Josip aka Diaboliq" ;-)



Dimer said:


> Is this the new Big Pilot??


Right, IWC, suitable for kids :-d

best rgds


----------



## dty




----------



## papazulu

Has this one been forgotten already...my MK XII;


----------



## Dimer

Wow! Great pics everyone. That Mark XII is stunning


----------



## Tengku

Spitfire UTC


----------



## bosfen

The IWC Pilots Watch Spitfire Doppelchronograph ref. 371333


----------



## turbolove

just picked it up today....BP Edition Antoine St Exupery. I'm lov'n it!!!!!


----------



## Cinq

Congratulations, great watch! Enjoy and wear it in good health.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations and Welcome to WUS.
GREAT BP.!!! Enjoy it


----------



## Tony A.H

one of my all time VERY FAVORITE Flieger.

Beating at 21,600 per Hour .


----------



## egzbuen

I only have one IWC but love it.

Here are some photos/scans which are not even close to the awesome photos/scans I've seen here:


----------



## Ultraman




----------



## stg

*IWC Mark XV*

A beautiful watch arrived today, an IWC Mark XV.


----------



## charles2

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Beautiful Mark XV and excellent pictures !


----------



## whifferdill

The Mark XII - Small, but _perfectly _formed..............


----------



## Betampex

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Great Watch!


----------



## toni2

*Re: IWC Mark XV*


----------



## Betampex

MY BIG PILOT


















































Paulo


----------



## Dimer

Beautiful!


----------



## rohanmce

Agree with Dimer. Beautiful photos too.

The BP will be my next purchase.


----------



## korahan

*Re: IWC Mark XV*



























My new pictures


----------



## Bidle

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Here some photo's:


IWC Big Pilot 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Cinq

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Great shots! I especially like the first one. Thanks for sharing them here.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Xpert37

*Re: IWC Mark XV*








My Spitfire Chrono:


----------



## neil1970

*Re: IWC Mark XV*



Bidle said:


> Here some photo's:
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot 04 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


there are some amazing pictures on this thread, but that top one of yours is out of this world - I'd love that as a desktop image!!!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

No prob, just grab it from my Flickr-account and thx for the compliment!


----------



## rohanmce

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Super photos. I absolutely love the photo of the crown.

What rig did you use to take the shots?



Bidle said:


> Here some photo's:
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot 04 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## neil1970

*Re: IWC Mark XV*



Bidle said:


> No prob, just grab it from my Flickr-account and thx for the compliment!


fantastic - thanks mate


----------



## mr.haha

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

great pics everyone. i just switched the standard brown leather strap for a black kevlar strap.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

I love the Spitfire Doppel! That is a great trio you have there


----------



## Bidle

*Re: IWC Mark XV*



rohanmce said:


> Super photos. I absolutely love the photo of the crown.
> 
> What rig did you use to take the shots?


Well to be honest I shot these just by hand with a D700 Nikkon


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Nice Detailed Pictures.

Tony


----------



## NightScar

Very nice pics everyone. I guess it wouldn't hurt to post old pics of my Spitfire.


----------



## badtzjp

Here's my contribution to the thread, my new Pilot Chrono.


----------



## mt1tdi

New to me Mark XV with a wrist and a couple of lume shots.


----------



## brrrdn

wearing my spitfire utc this week :]

*







*


----------



## Cinq

mtltdi said:


> New to me Mark XV with a wrist and a couple of lume shots.


This shot is awesome!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Vagabund

My new/old Fliegeruhr Chronograph 3706

Michael


----------



## MHe225

His & Hers










see also https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/official-iwc-wristshots-thread-517755-3.html#post3857089

RonB


----------



## Cinq

Cool! Thanks for sharing the picture with us.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Vicioussid

Dimer,

That shot of the Classic Pilot's Chrono (3717) was one of the reasons for my purchase of the watch, I used to stare at it for ages, it's so versatile.

Here's some pics.


















































































...and heres one on top of the world!



















Thx V.


----------



## motek41

love this photo...b&w watch with central park in b&w...perfect!!
cheers,
motek41 |> :-!










Thx V.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JPJ

Nice watches and great pictures, I think I've been swayed.. Thanks..


----------



## Partanen




----------



## slashd0t

The Spitfire Chrono is seriously under represented in this thread!


----------



## tpetra87

New IWC Pilot Chrono. I am a happy and proud IWC owner


----------



## slashd0t

Time to give this thread a bit of a kick in the pants


----------



## Vahalis

Mark XV Gadebusch


----------



## snoballz

The Big Pilot has been IWC Schaffhausen's flagship for quite some time but I didn't feel compelled to spring into action until I saw the white dialed Tribute to Japan. The 46mm wears a lot more comfortably than people people may think otherwise. Then again, I think that's true for the 47mm Panerai pieces. In any event, the flat crystal gives it more dimension and a bigger wrist presence. Mechanically, the 7-day IWC 5111-calibre has been running smoothly.

Anyway, here are a few pics of my first IWC...


----------



## Dimer

wow! I love the Tribute To Japan Big Pilot! What a beautiful watch, congratulations


----------



## Scott Root

Does anyone know where a watch band such as on this Spitfire can be purchased?


----------



## Vahalis

Vahalis said:


> Mark XV Gadebusch


new strap


----------



## Glockmeister

Scott Root said:


> View attachment 520948
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where a watch band such as on this Spitfire can be purchased?


Yes. Please advise on the source of the strap.


----------



## BHTan

I feel so naked with out my spitfire today!!:-s


----------



## slashd0t

My grail which I have FINALLY obtained after selling of some other pieces


----------



## Dimer

Congratulations! Looks great


----------



## MHe225

Congratulations, slashd0t, that is a fantastic addition. One of my favorites.

The problem for me personally: the Big Pilot is a tad .... too big. I was surprised how much bigger it is than even my Portuguese Automatic and I feel I just can't pull it of - maybe that's a good think (whispers my bank account).

Enjoy your BP for many, many years to come.
RonB


----------



## Greg75

5002:


----------



## Cybotron

Very nice but I think it looks a little too big. The lugs hang over your wrist. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Greg75

Cybotron said:


> Very nice but I think it looks a little too big. The lugs hang over your wrist. Just my 2 cents.


Actually, it's the odd angle--never been good at taking pictures of my own wrist--but the lugs do end at the very end. Indeed, the Big Pilot is really BIG! Agree that it's often too much so for my 7.1" wrist. Still fun, though.


----------



## mayastig

My one and only IWC.. officially 5 days old and counting ;-)


----------



## Scott Root

Scott Root said:


> View attachment 520948
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where a watch band such as on this Spitfire can be purchased?


Does anyone know where a watch band such as on this Spitfire can be purchased?


----------



## pixelstate

IWC Mark XVI


----------



## mt1tdi

MArk XV Spitfire with Ostrich Bund


----------



## mayastig

My favorite fliegers


----------



## GMViloria

Another 371701 on-board


----------



## bhall41

*My Mk XV on cordovan strap*


----------



## MBroadus

*Re: My Mk XV on cordovan strap*

Does anyone have a pic of a 3717 with a brown croc strap?


----------



## Cinq

*Re: My Mk XV on cordovan strap*

Wrist shot taken on this Friday the 13th 










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

*Re: My Mk XV on cordovan strap*

In the Cinq?


----------



## porschefan




----------



## controlarm

Just this one . . .


----------



## Bondtoys

my brand new Mark XVI on a Maratac composite strap:


----------



## ajdh

Picked this up today.


----------



## hwwong

I had to make this my first post. IWC's Pilot line is what got me into watches in the first place. Still don't own one..but hopefully that will come sooner rather than later!


----------



## dsz001

*Re: My Mk XV on cordovan strap*



bhall41 said:


> View attachment 594040


bhall41 - where is that strap from. I just picked up a Mark XVI and was looking at a similar strap for it - the Hirsch Merino in gold brown

Cheers


----------



## sergio65

*Mk XVI spitfire dial*

Love the dial of my Spitfire


----------



## mikkolopez

A new convert to the Spitfire and i absolutely like the raised numbers on the silver dial as well as the UTC window. My only 2 timezone watch and only IWC in my collection. Mi Unica Hija es mi Favorito.


----------



## craniotes

*This thread needs MOAR doppel...*

...and it definitely needs more ceramic:


























There, much better. Right, Maverick?










Regards,
Adam


----------



## HR F1

*Re: Mk XVI spitfire dial*



sergio65 said:


> Love the dial of my Spitfire


Great photo!


----------



## JM-B

This is obviously quite an old post and you might not want to answer. Do you have the model number of the watches listed above I would like to locate them in Australia. I like the Day-Date steel bracelet.


----------



## jmp909

*New to the thread*

View attachment 665464
Another chance for me to post my favourite phtoo.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: New to the thread*

The original IWC B-Uhr with a real (in flying condition) Spitfire in the background.


----------



## tpetra87

*Re: New to the thread*


----------



## WWII70

*Re: New to the thread*

Just picked up my Spitfire Chronograph (photos coming).


----------



## WWII70

*Re: New to the thread*

.


----------



## WWII70

*Re: New to the thread*

how do you delete a post?


----------



## sidakumar

*Re: New to the thread*

I have this enroute to me now... Can't wait!

(seller's picture)


----------



## sergio65

*Re: New to the thread*

My Mark XVI Spitfire with a German friend (Stowa Flieger no logo no date)


----------



## sergio65

*Re: New to the thread*

The Spitfire really shines when on the bracelet ...


----------



## leongkc

*Re: New to the thread*

Another Mark XVI....simplistic, iconic, stunning. The bracelet is extremely comfortable and thoroughly well-engineered. Though in it is an ETA movement, the whole watch is a fine piece of jewelry. A great everyday watch, that looks both tool and dress. Very well done!

Surprisingly, the 39mm case fit my 7" wrist well, as I am used to larger watches.


----------



## Docwithclock

*Re: New to the thread*


----------



## snkpkp




----------



## sergio65




----------



## fsdfsdf

Hi,

I decided to take my fairly new Mark XVI out to the sea - hope you like these pics.

When I see pics like this, it looks like I try to work for the marketing department he he, but damn I like my watch


----------



## kmlin1981

Finally gotten hold of the 3878-04


----------



## sidakumar

]
View attachment 701934
[/QUOTE]

Awesome picture. Just got mine!


----------



## sergio65

sidakumar said:


> ]
> View attachment 701934


Awesome picture. Just got mine!








[/QUOTE]

Congrats!


----------



## vin7age

just got this nice piece and love it:

























taken by iphone instagram.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Betampex

My IWC Watches

Big Pilot
Top Gun


----------



## Betampex

Thanks fellas


----------



## Keaman

My Pilot..


----------



## kmlin1981




----------



## snkpkp

This is probably the best looking IWC in the Pilots lines up. I think i should get this one and the big pilot at the same time. Just tempting....



kmlin1981;5060380 said:


>


----------



## kniveton

Top Gun Miramar Chrono.. bought it yesterday in Hong Kong.

















The independent shops didn't have it in stock and said the ETA is 3 months. Doesn't matter though, they still want full retail. The IWC shop I visited had a Big Pilot miramar, but this one was already ordered by a customer. They were kind enough to call the customer and see if he'd wait for another few weeks for a replacement, and he was kind enough to say yes.. so now it's mine!


----------



## sneakertinker

kmlin1981 said:


>


This will 100% be my first IWC...Was planning on purchasing a new 8500 Omega Planet Ocean but these pics just won me over...December cannot get here soon enough...


----------



## kmlin1981

Yah I was in a similar predicament too. Shortlisted a few brands but when you held the piece in person, you just need to own it! Such is its aura.


----------



## Grahamsjz

Not the best photo but am delighted with the watch.

The more I look at it the more appreciative of IWC's attention to detail I become. It is a privilege to own.










Graham


----------



## karmatp

We need a new Mark XVII represented.


















Last generation but another fun watch. 3717


----------



## Simong156

karmatp said:


> Last generation but another fun watch. 3717


That's my daily wearer. Would you mind me asking what strap that is and where you got it? I have a similar one from The Watch Boys but always looking out for quality straps for the 3171.


----------



## karmatp

Simong156 said:


> That's my daily wearer. Would you mind me asking what strap that is and where you got it? I have a similar one from The Watch Boys but always looking out for quality straps for the 3171.


That is the TWB kevlar strap. I think it is a great strap that I don't have to worry about getting wet or sweaty.


----------



## kmlin1981

Swapped the bracelet for dark brown alligator strap. Always thought pilot watches should go with leather.


----------



## Vahalis

Yin and yang


----------



## craniotes

*The latest addition...*










Regards,
Adam


----------



## vin1013

*Re: The latest addition...*

Got this yesterday in Hong Kong. Big Pilot's Top Gun Ceramic:


----------



## Betampex

*Re: The latest addition...*



vin1013 said:


> Got this yesterday in Hong Kong. Big Pilot's Top Gun Ceramic:


Wooooww man, What watch, wonderful

congrats

Paulo


----------



## gasik

*Re: The latest addition...*

I ♡ Mark XV


----------



## slashd0t

This thread hasn't been updated for awhile... Figured this was a fitting beer for the watch


----------



## gasik




----------



## er1cw

Mark XVI at work.


----------



## XZACM102




----------



## slashd0t

er1cw said:


> Mark XVI at work.


Always nice to see an IWC in the cockpit where they belong 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeepThought

Quick pic...only arrived today


----------



## gasik




----------



## Bugs1

My St Ex UTC


----------



## brrrdn

New to me Spitfire Marx XV :]


----------



## Cinq

Spitfire UTC:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

The first series St Ex Chrono:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## runner10




----------



## KUNISMAN

3717-01 








Not a fan of the OEM Croc strap so I fitted an custom Croc similar to the 3777...with a little secret  ...


----------



## jamesjmorton

Waiting on my bracelet arriving, but really liking the black NATO with black PVD.








Apologies for the quality - taken with an iphone.


----------



## Devray

Great pilot watches collection! Will post my XVII pic shortly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Devray

My IWC Pilot Mark XVII, great time piece, Love it....!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kjse7en

Devray said:


> My IWC Pilot Mark XVII, great time piece, Love it....!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Awesome piece! The alti-styled triple date window is an icing :-!


----------



## Grahamsjz

This is putting a smile on my face - a dopple


----------



## aldrin

my recently acquired Mark XVI sings on a NATO


----------



## selim77

Managed to get this when on a trip to Amsterdam. 10 in the world.

Lunch with wife and "mistress" (my big pilot perpetual calender)


----------



## mt1tdi

Wow, that's a sizeable watch.


----------



## sergio65

selim77 said:


> Managed to get this when on a trip to Amsterdam. 10 in the world.
> 
> Lunch with wife and "mistress" (my big pilot perpetual calender)
> 
> View attachment 942123


hi, what size is your wrist?


----------



## aldrin




----------



## selim77

sergio65 said:


> hi, what size is your wrist?


my wrist is small, i dun have a soft ruler to measure my whole wrist. if its jus the width then its 4.8cm. hope tis help


----------



## WWII70

*Re: IWC Mark XV*

Here's my Mark XVI chrono which I've had about a year.









I've been so pleased I ordered a double chrono black dial on the bracelet, just today. I can't wait for this baby to show up!


----------



## griffi

Big Pilot
View attachment 967496


View attachment 967497


----------



## sergio65

Here's my IWC Pilot Chrono IW3777-01 on a brown crocodile strap and IWC deployant

View attachment 979475


View attachment 979476


View attachment 979478


View attachment 979479


----------



## Dimer

IWC Big Pilot Miramar by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## sergio65

This watch looks so much better on a brown croc ...

View attachment 1009954


----------



## Sigstore

3777


----------



## Sigstore

Junkers
View attachment 1011604


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Here's my new BP 5004.


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Earlier Pilot. IWC 3713 (classic).


----------



## Watermark

My Pilots.....sorry older pics.


----------



## 152067

I got my new strap today - what do you think guys?

patte ;-)


----------



## krisstoffer

My new iwc


----------



## ajdh

If it's Saturday, it's IWC Pilot Chrono day.


----------



## krisstoffer

I took some better shots of the new beauty

Enjoy!


----------



## iwciwc

krisstoffer said:


> I took some better shots of the new beauty
> 
> Enjoy!


I love the utc function. It will allow me to track time for a second market such as the US. shame they don't produce the same model anymore. And the world timer is just too over.

Mine


----------



## Nishant

Big Pilot Muhammad Ali ...


----------



## sergio65




----------



## halo9nin

Brand spanking new


----------



## jjk

Recently acquired and just back from service. I Love thiswatch!


----------



## sergio65

my new 3777 ... on different straps


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

same pic, close up...


----------



## halo9nin

Sergio,what a beauty!It has a custom strap? ie,non-iwc
Can you post a full pic pls:-!


----------



## sergio65

original IWC bracelet ...


----------



## ghwatch

IWC Pilot Chrono 3717 on a grey nato for a change...
Excuse the focus and reflection, I'm a novice when it comes to camerawork...


----------



## sergio65




----------



## RTea

I was finally able to hunt down the 3717-05 Spitfire Chronograph. Super happy and I think I finally found my keeper .


----------



## Cinq

Spitfire UTC:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

St Ex Chrono










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Snoweagle

selim77 said:


> Managed to get this when on a trip to Amsterdam. 10 in the world.
> 
> Lunch with wife and "mistress" (my big pilot perpetual calender)
> 
> View attachment 942123


Hi all, I'm new to the IWC forum and earlier on I walked past a local premium watch store and saw a black and white version of this watch, but at a hefty price of S$55,000?! (US$43,425)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## tpetra87

vin7age said:


> just got this nice piece and love it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by iphone instagram.


Wow! A very stunning rivet straps. Where do u get it from?


----------



## Watermark

tpetra87 said:


> Wow! A very stunning rivet straps. Where do u get it from?


Thats stock iwc strap on most big pilots


----------



## diseno




----------



## Simong156

Watermark said:


> Thats stock iwc strap on most big pilots


Yep, but that's a 3717 and I thought it had a different lug size to the BP?

Where's this strap from?


----------



## Davidtan

T G I F everyone


----------



## Devray

My IWC Mark XVII with an original IWC alike Big Pilot rubber strap shot at the top of the world at Mt. Buller, Victoria, Australia 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## H Kate

My 1st IWC ......
377701!


----------



## Devray

This time IWC Mark XVII with a background view of Sydney Harbor and the Opera House 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## slow_mo

My IWC 3777-01 on a rubber strap.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Grahamsjz

slow_mo said:


> My IWC 3777-01 on a rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 1144294


Completely changes the look. Not sure about it but really like the way the strap nestles into the case.


----------



## slow_mo

Grahamsjz said:


> Completely changes the look. Not sure about it but really like the way the strap nestles into the case.


There's a slight imperfection. See lug at top left. That is a 20 mm rubber strap.


----------



## dave81

My IWC big pilot 5002 , sad that I'm selling it now


----------



## slow_mo

Fixing it up with a bracelet with straight ends.


----------



## sergio65

IMO this one deserves a nice croc strap:

Honey:










hazelnut:


----------



## krisstoffer

Two new pics of my pilot.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## loqv75

Here is mine! New dial New hands


----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## sergio65

fantastic


----------



## dwdwdworld

Hi, I'm quite new to this forum. Many nice pics here, here are my Mark Xvi twins. Sorry for the not-so-good photo, taken on my phone.


----------



## ommmjido

My recent pick up


----------



## gasik

chrono


----------



## Watermark




----------



## gasik




----------



## Jaqesq

Sold my first IWC Pilot watch last summer and really missed it...








Happy to get a new Pilot this summer...


----------



## Jonnyt5050

IWC 3717 Spitfire. Love this watch.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

some more at sunset ....

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/(I'M A SCAMMER)/9565764740_fe158160b3_o.jpg


----------



## Cinq

Yes! Finally I rejoined the BP squadron!!

























It feels right at home on my wrist. Very happy!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## sergio65

congrats, I prefer black date or even better no date on a flieger, but this piece is still a legendary watch, and has a lot of wrist presence.

also this white date looks quite large and probably more functional from readability point of view than the black one.

bravo !


----------



## Cinq

Thank you Sergio!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Cinq said:


> Yes! Finally I rejoined the BP squadron!!


Congratulations, Cinq - that is a splendid addition |>

In a way, I'm happy that the BP is just too big for my skinny wrist. Otherwise there would be one in my collection or future. It is a beautiful piece.

Ron

PS - keep your eyes open for a similar post from me and for being blamed ....... ;-)


----------



## Cinq

MHe225 said:


> Congratulations, Cinq - that is a splendid addition |>
> 
> In a way, I'm happy that the BP is just too big for my skinny wrist. Otherwise there would be one in my collection or future. It is a beautiful piece.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - keep your eyes open for a similar post from me and for being blamed ....... ;-)


Hi Ron,

My wrists are only 6.75 inch (17 cm) and the BP feels quite good on my wrist. So go for it, you won't regret!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## slow_mo

My 3777


----------



## gasik

I ♡ doppel


----------



## sergio65

IW3777 ...


----------



## Cinq

slow_mo said:


> My 3777


Very interesting bracelet! Would you like to share a picture where we can see a bit more of it?

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## slow_mo

Cinq said:


> Very interesting bracelet! Would you like to share a picture where we can see a bit more of it?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Here you go...


----------



## Cinq

Thanks! I really like how it looks.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## porschefan




----------



## Hasna

Vintage in modern world.




























Works just fine.


----------



## gasik

Der doppel ... hasna


----------



## Hasna

Cau nacelniku! Krasne to mas.


----------



## Hoang928

Iwc Mark XII meets IWC Mark XV White Dial.


----------



## mapo

Hi!


----------



## gasik

new strap


----------



## Hasna

Clear improvement, IMHO; not a big fan of pilot watches on metal bracelets. With one exception, Rolex GMT-Master.


----------



## gasik

thanks


----------



## mks4

Finally got a NATO on my Mark XII...loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gasik




----------



## gasik

my new pilot


----------



## Hasna

Future legend.


----------



## JuJu.

My Big Pilot 5002








My BP 5002 & my wife's mid size Mark XVI


----------



## JuJu.

another shot of my BP 5002, it's on IWC's G+ page. I should have adjusted it to the right time and date when I took that shot a couple days ago


----------



## Cinq

Amazing shot again Juju, thanks!

Friday right wrist watch: original St Ex Chrono:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## moyski

breaking in a new strap...


----------



## theblotted

3717-01 on Gunny Edbert


----------



## moyski




----------



## ajdh

I wore this today.


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Wearing this one today.


----------



## sergio65

Mark XVI spitfire today on zulu


----------



## noinong159

This one from Thailand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPJ

New member of the IWC family here  And it feels good!


----------



## slashd0t

Congrats!! Great choice and wear it in good health!


----------



## -endo-

a couple of my pics 

Classic Black NATO









and on a recently purchased Coyote Brown strap


----------



## teecook

My little Flieger, Mark XVI, just beautiful.


----------



## Justintime308

Just got my hands on a Spitfire Mark XV. Loving every bit of it. Thanks guys for making me want one so bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmickdewey

Why did I wait so long and waste money on so many other watches!

This just might be the perfect watch for me. I have the buyer's sense of ...c...a...l...m...., which is my litmus test of watch satisfaction.

Mark XVI on custom Rover Haven Horween leather.


----------



## rsucesso

With a beige (straw) nato strap. I just got this 3717 and loving it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamwires

First IWC, but I doubt it will be my last.


----------



## Kromag

Back from full servicing today. 3717-04


----------



## sean2000

5002



and 5004


----------



## P1723

Here is mine


----------



## Kromag

3717-04


----------



## hengkyganda

my first IWC


----------



## Ou Wen

Here's my favorite pilot









And here is my second


----------



## hengkyganda

Playing with der Flieger on this lazy sunday afternoon... HAGWE everybody...


----------



## Norwich

Hello , this is my Perpetual Big Pilots watch which is a limited edition of 1/70 , its my everyday watch and I've already been thru three croc straps in as many years , plus its just come back from a full service and also just had the date part fixed as the last digit of the year came loose somehow 
So I'm happy to have it back as it was with IWC for the last 8 weeks costing me €990 for the privilege :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

Wow! Never seen that one before. Looks very complicated. Does the top subdial spin quickly?

Looks good on your wrist. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Norwich

Kromag said:


> Wow! Never seen that one before. Looks very complicated. Does the top subdial spin quickly?
> 
> Looks good on your wrist. Thanks for sharing.


No nothing on it moves very quickly , the top of the watch is the moon phase depicting the different phases of the moon each month and the reason there are two shown is for northern & Southern Hemisphere .

I find this feature most useful as I trade for a living and find that during full moon I seem to take on a lot more unneeded risk , so knowing when its full moon helps me to control this as best I can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

Interesting observation about yourself there. And the dual hemispheres too.


----------



## Kromag

Happy Friday!


----------



## Matt Ngai

This was my first Opus X as well.


----------



## wm5382

i am wearing this today

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

excellent timepiece...



Ou Wen said:


> Here's my favorite pilot


----------



## ddthanhbb

cafe alone


----------



## Alexandre Ciskob

ddthanhbb said:


> cafe alone
> 
> View attachment 1435906


Hanoi old street 's corner?


----------



## ddthanhbb

Alexandre Ciskob said:


> Hanoi old street 's corner?


That's right , welcome to Hanoi.


----------



## ShawnG

Just picked this up yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster

after 3 years in the drawer it runs +/- 0 sec for two weeks now!


----------



## hot chili

It took me ages to decide between the IWC 3777 and the 3878.

And now I took the decission and I am real happy with it!


----------



## ghoststar

Mine on some different straps (alligator and Cordura).


----------



## dany_my

Hi,

I'm new to IWC
It took me a while to decide between the IWC 3717 and the 3714 (portuguese)
Eventually I decided to go for the pilot


----------



## ghoststar

Another new strap for my XVII (canvas nato):


----------



## Hasna

Supercool!


----------



## nilomis

Spitfire Laureus:



__
https://flic.kr/p/nrVhDU
Cheers,

Nilo


----------



## Kromag

Iceberg Roses with purple Clematis interlaced in my backyard.


----------



## diseno

nilomis said:


> Spitfire Laureus:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nrVhDU
> Cheers,
> 
> Nilo


Amazing watch, but I don´t understand black/blue dials with white disk dates


----------



## svenb

IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph Le Petit Prince - blue sunray dial

amazing watch IMHO ;-)


----------



## abangr

I got the IWC bug after buying a vintage 1819.
So here is another vintage


----------



## HANDS_and_FACE

Classic, I like a black strap on the 12, I have mine on a brown leather, I got bored with the SS Chain Mail, but in the process of hunting down a black Zulu/NATO . .


----------



## moyski




----------



## Hasna




----------



## ajdh




----------



## hengkyganda

Going with this combo today... HAGWE everyone


----------



## HANDS_and_FACE

I have had this Mk xii from 1997/8 I wore it daily on the SS strap, lately it's been on a brown leather but have decided it's NATO/ZULU black from now on. . .


----------



## JCW1980

Great pics, everyone! IWC originally sucked me into "nice" watches back in the early 2000's when I saw Vanilla Sky. When I saw the shot of Tom Cruise's Mark XV on leather with the deployant, I was like "_what is that??_" I had always been interested in watches since I was a kid, but this is the first time I recall the WIS flame being seriously kindled in me as an adult. I had never seen a deployant on a leather strap before this scene, and I was immediately hooked by that small detail. The rest is history.

Even though the Mark XV intreagued me, I still have never owned an IWC. I am currently researching the Mark line and I've read a bunch of threads on them here. Lots of info about history, various models, etc. I'm trying to decide between the XV and XVI for my collection, and I'm afraid that the choice may come down to size. I have not been able to locate a side-by-side shot of the XV and XVI. Do any of you own both? If so, I (and I'm sure the rest of the membership) would love to see a pic of them together! Even better - if anyone has a few of the Marks, can you post a pic of them all lined up? That would be great!


----------



## kkchome

Here's my 3706. I prefer the older models with the 39mm diameter and I love the look of patina on the tritium.


----------



## CWIN

Just purchased this for a second time. Although I'm not a huge fan of the metal bracelet I went for it because I got a great deal on it. Currently waiting for my Gunny strap to get here for it.


----------



## Staudt

Some pics of my XVI:


----------



## ShawnG

Not bad for a phone pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

amazing watch...


Staudt said:


> Some pics of my XVI:


----------



## Kid_A

great decision made...



hot chili said:


> It took me ages to decide between the IWC 3777 and the 3878.
> 
> And now I took the decission and I am real happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 1471054


----------



## unknown77

My Mark XVII


----------



## ShawnG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theguidedone

Hi guys,

Really new to IWC so would like your help. I just purchased this used piece as i really liked the way it looked. I don't know too much about it. the reference says 3256. It looks exactly like the mark XVI pics posted on this forum but does not have that on the dial. So is it a mark series? Is this really a spitfire? If not what makes a pilot watch a spit fire? Forgive my ignorance and poor phone pics! Appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## Grahamsjz

theguidedone said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really new to IWC so would like your help. I just purchased this used piece as i really liked the way it looked. I don't know too much about it. the reference says 3256. It looks exactly like the mark XVI pics posted on this forum but does not have that on the dial. So is it a mark series? Is this really a spitfire? If not what makes a pilot watch a spit fire? Forgive my ignorance and poor phone pics! Appreciate any help. Thanks!
> View attachment 1539475


Hi, yes it does look like Mark XVI Spitfire, lovely watch. The spitfire is the silver faced version, standard being black dial. The silver face is very 3D with applied markings etc.

Does not look like the original strap, but looks good on it.


----------



## dhtjr

theguidedone said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really new to IWC so would like your help. I just purchased this used piece as i really liked the way it looked. I don't know too much about it. the reference says 3256. It looks exactly like the mark XVI pics posted on this forum but does not have that on the dial. So is it a mark series? Is this really a spitfire? If not what makes a pilot watch a spit fire? Forgive my ignorance and poor phone pics! Appreciate any help. Thanks!
> View attachment 1539475


That's strange. The picture seems to show solid applied numbers, but the Spitfire Mark XVI has lume-filled numbers and says "Mark XVI" just above the word "Automatic." At first I thought it might be the predecessor Spitfire Mark XV, which had the solid applied numbers; but that watch did not have the little dots next to the triangle at 12, the pattern on the raised inner dial was sunburst as opposed to the circular grain on the XVI, the lume was greenish rather than white like the XVI, and, like the Mark XVI, it had "Mark XV" on the dial above "Automatic." Another giveaway is the date window--the edge of the raised inner dial should bisect the date window; but in yours the date wheel is too close to the outside edge of the dial such that the raised inner dial barely reaches the window. And your watch is missing the lume-filled short hour index at 3 between the date window and the printed "15" minute marker. Finally, it appears to me that all the printing on the dial is too faint, though this may just be the photo. For reference, the Spitfire Mark XV case diameter (excluding crown) is 38mm (lug width 19mm), and the XVI is 39mm (lug width 20mm); not sure what your watch measures, but you can easily check that. FYI, "Spitfire" was the name given to IWC Mark XV and XVI pilot watches to distinguish them from the "Classic" black-dialed versions of the Mark XV and XVI. There also has been at least one black-dialed limited edition Spitfire in the past, a couple silver Spitfire chronographs with the raised inner dial, and the Spitfire UTC that came in both black and silver dials for a few years. The only Spitfire models in the current IWC lineup are a couple chronographs (one a limited edition) with an in-house movement. My educated guess is your watch is a counterfeit hybrid of the Spitfire Mark XV and XVI. If you Google images of the authentic versions, you will see all the details I mentioned, and if you examine the case back and crown of your watch and compare them to genuine photos, you may find more discrepancies. Also, you should remove the case back and see what's inside; you will probably find a Chinese movement and lack of a soft iron inner back plate (for anti-magnetism on a real IWC). Sorry for the bad news, and I hope you didn't pay much.


----------



## theguidedone

dhtjr said:


> That's strange. The picture seems to show solid applied numbers, but the Spitfire Mark XVI has lume-filled numbers and says "Mark XVI" just above the word "Automatic." At first I thought it might be the predecessor Spitfire Mark XV, which had the solid applied numbers; but that watch did not have the little dots next to the triangle at 12, the pattern on the raised inner dial was sunburst as opposed to the circular grain on the XVI, the lume was greenish rather than white like the XVI, and, like the Mark XVI, it had "Mark XV" on the dial above "Automatic." Another giveaway is the date window--the edge of the raised inner dial should bisect the date window; but in yours the date wheel is too close to the outside edge of the dial such that the raised inner dial barely reaches the window. And your watch is missing the lume-filled short hour index at 3 between the date window and the printed "15" minute marker. Finally, it appears to me that all the printing on the dial is too faint, though this may just be the photo. For reference, the Spitfire Mark XV case diameter (excluding crown) is 38mm (lug width 19mm), and the XVI is 39mm (lug width 20mm); not sure what your watch measures, but you can easily check that. FYI, "Spitfire" was the name given to IWC Mark XV and XVI pilot watches to distinguish them from the "Classic" black-dialed versions of the Mark XV and XVI. There also has been at least one black-dialed limited edition Spitfire in the past, a couple silver Spitfire chronographs with the raised inner dial, and the Spitfire UTC that came in both black and silver dials for a few years. The only Spitfire models in the current IWC lineup are a couple chronographs (one a limited edition) with an in-house movement. My educated guess is your watch is a counterfeit hybrid of the Spitfire Mark XV and XVI. If you Google images of the authentic versions, you will see all the details I mentioned, and if you examine the case back and crown of your watch and compare them to genuine photos, you may find more discrepancies. Also, you should remove the case back and see what's inside; you will probably find a Chinese movement and lack of a soft iron inner back plate (for anti-magnetism on a real IWC). Sorry for the bad news, and I hope you didn't pay much.


Thanks for your feedback. Did a bit of research (googled ;-) )after your comments and this is what i found. Apparently this is called the spitfire 'mid-size' model. Here are two links below. The second one seems to be a Japanese blog. I did clicked the translate option.
IWC Pilot's Spitfire Midsize - 3256-02 - TimeOfSwitzerland.com 
http://blog.livedoor.jp/iwc_watch/archives/2006-09.html

Also pic of the movement of my watch below. the link above says IWC 30110. Is that the regular spitfire movement?


----------



## dhtjr

theguidedone said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Did a bit of research (googled ;-) )after your comments and this is what i found. Apparently this is called the spitfire 'mid-size' model. Here are two links below. The second one seems to be a Japanese blog. I did clicked the translate option.
> IWC Pilot's Spitfire Midsize - 3256-02 - TimeOfSwitzerland.com
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/iwc_watch/archives/2006-09.html
> 
> Also pic of the movement of my watch below. the link above says IWC 30110. Is that the regular spitfire movement?
> View attachment 1540364


Well, I guess I learned something new. I thought I was quite familiar with the Spitfire line (having owned a UTC version), but my assumptions failed me. Had absolutely no idea there was such a watch. Must have been issued only briefly and perhaps only in limited geographic markets, but I have no clue. The smaller diameter explains why the date window is further toward the edge and lack of space for the hour marker at 3. Sorry for jumping to conclusions, but it just didn't seem to add up based on my (apparently incomplete) knowledge. As for the movement, I believe the 30110 is the IWC modified version of the ETA 2892-A, which is a very fine movement. And now I wish you and your watch well, and I shall logoff with my tail between my legs.


----------



## ghoststar

Added a cotton twill Nato to my strap lineup for the summer weekends. I much prefer the slimmer Zulu (RAF) straps to the Nato, so I cut off the extra piece. Now it's a Zulu with Nato hardware.


----------



## hot chili

ghoststar said:


> Added a cotton twill Nato to my strap lineup for the summer weekends. I much prefer the slimmer Zulu (RAF) straps to the Nato, so I cut off the extra piece. Now it's a Zulu with Nato hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1544095


.... oh boy. That sure is an unusual and rare combination.....

But I do admit it looks quite cool!!

Where did you buy that strap?


----------



## ghoststar

hot chili said:


> .... oh boy. That sure is an unusual and rare combination.....
> 
> But I do admit it looks quite cool!!
> 
> Where did you buy that strap?


Yeah, I was pretty iffy about it before buying the strap, but I'm happy I took the risk.

The strap is available on both eBay and Amazon. Just look up "cotton twill 20mm strap" and it should come up. It comes in 5 different colors. Take photos if you end up buying it!


----------



## vdub007

CWIN said:


> Just purchased this for a second time. Although I'm not a huge fan of the metal bracelet I went for it because I got a great deal on it. Currently waiting for my Gunny strap to get here for it.


nice one!!

just received mine a week ago and my kevlar strap today.

love every bit of this watch!


----------



## Kid_A

this is awesome combination....



ghoststar said:


> Added a cotton twill Nato to my strap lineup for the summer weekends. I much prefer the slimmer Zulu (RAF) straps to the Nato, so I cut off the extra piece. Now it's a Zulu with Nato hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1544095


----------



## ghoststar

Kid_A said:


> this is awesome combination....


Thanks! For $10 I felt like it was worth a try.


----------



## hot chili

Hi,

I have one more question. When using such a cotton twill 20mm strap how do you attach it to your watch. Now I do not know the english word for these two spring things with what normal straps are mounted to your watch. Is it called strap attachment or strap web? Do you know what I mean?

Do you just take them out of your normal strap and use then together with this cotton twill one? Is the connection secure enough not to let the watch fly of your wriste?

Cheers Chris


----------



## dainese

hot chili said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one more question. When using such a cotton twill 20mm strap how do you attach it to your watch. Now I do not know the english word for these two spring things with what normal straps are mounted to your watch. Is it called strap attachment or strap web? Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Do you just take them out of your normal strap and use then together with this cotton twill one? Is the connection secure enough not to let the watch fly of your wriste?
> 
> Cheers Chris


Spring bars. Should be reusable

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hot chili

Hi,

thanks!

And now I also know how these things are called: Spring bars.

;-))

Regards Chris


----------



## mucca-sette

...my second Big Pilot after purchasing und selling in 2007.
Seven years later there he is again "Der Uhr"...this time he will stay !


----------



## mucca-sette

-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## dainese

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eisbaer

sergio65 said:


> my new 3777 ... on different straps
> 
> View attachment 1073481


Sergio65, where to get this nice strap?

(I know, I'm quoting a post from over a year ago).


----------



## sergio65

no problem 

it's a louisiana alligator stap from Camille Fournet (colour Hazelnut)


----------



## eisbaer

sergio65 said:


> no problem
> 
> it's a louisiana alligator stap from Camille Fournet (colour Hazelnut)


Great, thanks.


----------



## vdub007

sergio65 said:


> no problem
> 
> it's a louisiana alligator stap from Camille Fournet (colour Hazelnut)


exactly the pic that made me buy a 3777. now my wife will know who to hate on  lol

Great strap and great pic!


----------



## ShawnG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyboi




----------



## slashd0t

Scottyboi said:


> View attachment 1589049


Wow, great shot!!


----------



## Kluber

Hi everyone...relatively new to the forum. Hope everyone is having a terrific week! Here's my 3717 pilot


----------



## ShawnG




----------



## XZACM102




----------



## WWII70

Getting my father-in-law's MarkXV serviced for him so I thought I'd wear it for a day or three.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

WWII70 said:


> Getting my father-in-law's MarkXV serviced for him so I thought I'd wear it for a day or three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch. A version that wasn't around long and is not seen often. If you are having it serviced by Richemont/IWC, you might want to see about getting an IWC black date wheel installed. I think it would look better on that particular watch. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## vdub007




----------



## JerylTan

Still my favorite watch <3


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Would you be so kind to measure the lug-to-lug spacing of 3777, please.


JerylTan said:


> Still my favorite watch <3


----------



## vdub007

3777 lug spacing is 21mm 

21/18 is the usual size used for this watch


----------



## JerylTan

ivan_seawolf said:


> Would you be so kind to measure the lug-to-lug spacing of 3777, please.


I don,t have a measuring tape. Let me see what i can do. I have pretty small wrists though, maybe about 6inch and it fits well  the lugs are quite curved too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ivan_seawolf

vdub007 said:


> 3777 lug spacing is 21mm
> 
> 21/18 is the usual size used for this watch


Thanx but what I meant was the height or lenght of the watch lug to lug.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

JerylTan said:


> I don,t have a measuring tape. Let me see what i can do. I have pretty small wrists though, maybe about 6inch and it fits well  the lugs are quite curved too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## sergio65

about 5 cm

WIth its 43 mm it's not such a big watch, the lugs are curved and it fits well on my 16.5 cm wrist...

And I don't think a Pilot's watch needs to look small ...


----------



## Paul_borromeo

Hello everyone! Very new to the forum. I hope everyone is having a great day!

Sharing something we got to remember our 20th anniversary. JU Air Spitfire 
Ref IW387809


----------



## viator092

I posted this in the Pil/Mil forum but thought I'd post here also!!

Welcome my 17 year old daughter Elliot to the world of Pilot Watches! 

The other day she came into my office at home and saw one of my watches on the desk. She said she thought she'd like to have a watch. I'd been considering getting her one for awhile but in todays age of kids and their smartphones I felt she wouldn't appreciate a nice watch. I asked her what kind of watch would she like. She replied a big watch but not a blingy rapper type. I told her about the history of the B-Uhrs and showed her how my IWC Pilot's Chronograph had elements of the Type-A's. I recalled seeing the Pop Pilot website mentioned on WUS. We went to the website and she picked out the GIB (Gibralter). 

Looks good on her wrist!!


----------



## ivan_seawolf

sergio65 said:


> about 5 cm
> 
> WIth its 43 mm it's not such a big watch, the lugs are curved and it fits well on my 16.5 cm wrist...
> 
> And I don't think a Pilot's watch needs to look small ...


Thanx! Tried one on today


----------



## sergio65

Very nice, I think this watch makes a real statement on any wrist  but it remains wearable ... it's not as huge as the double chrono (43 vs 46 mm).

However i definitely think a Pilot watch needs a brown strap, it makes the black dial pop.

Because of this, and despite the high quality, I would not consider putting the stock strap back on...

And I think the bracelet makes the watch uncomfortable to wear due to the weight, unless you like to exercise your biceps all day long!


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Santoni brown strap? 😉


----------



## MFB71

My new Mark XVII


----------



## Jez4

MFB71 said:


> My new Mark XVII


Beautiful shot, beautiful watch! I've got my eye on that one. Is that an aftermarket strap? Can I ask where from?


----------



## MFB71

Brown Di Modell from Watch obsession (£30)


----------



## coffeebreak

3717 Sun 5


----------



## hot chili

3878 Spitfire / Sunday 05

Playing around..... ;-))


----------



## hdms




----------



## Kluber

Updated with some more pics of my IWC 3717 on various straps....

Just for fun. Cheers!


----------



## ajdh

Kluber said:


> Updated with some more pics of my IWC 3717 on various straps....
> 
> Just for fun. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 1660165


Nice NATO, could I ask where you got it?


----------



## Kluber

ajdh said:


> Nice NATO, could I ask where you got it?


Sure! Both this and the tan nato are gasgasbones straps.

He makes fantastic, hand-made quality stuff. You can search the forums for reviews as many WUS members have purchased these types of straps from him. I believe he also partners with Bremont, or used to, for some of their nato strap work as well (similar design).

It's based off the old nasa nato strap that was issued with the omega speedmaster pro used on early space missions. It was originally designed to strap around astronaut suit sleeves.


----------



## ajdh

Kluber said:


> Sure! Both this and the tan nato are gasgasbones straps.
> 
> He makes fantastic, hand-made quality stuff. You can search the forums for reviews as many WUS members have purchased these types of straps from him. I believe he also partners with Bremont, or used to, for some of their nato strap work as well (similar design).
> 
> It's based off the old nasa nato strap that was issued with the omega speedmaster pro used on early space missions. It was originally designed to strap around astronaut suit sleeves.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## korneevy

Loving this TZC


----------



## ivan_seawolf

My new ThreeTriple7


----------



## korneevy

I am on iwc roll...just added this to my small collection, couldn't resist a deal. Loving it on the SS bracelet, sooo comfortable.


----------



## MFB71

Mark XVII


----------



## abangr

Got this beauty today


----------



## Kromag

3717-04


----------



## woppa

Got my grail today! Big Pilot 5009


----------



## hengkyganda

huge congrats :-!
really love it! it's one of my grail too 



woppa said:


> Got my grail today! Big Pilot 5009
> 
> View attachment 1822698


----------



## abangr

Fresh from IWC service


----------



## Stumpi

Kluber said:


> Updated with some more pics of my IWC 3717 on various straps....
> 
> Just for fun. Cheers!


Loving the pics,

I'd love to get my hands on a black with red trim like your third pic. Any chance you could tell me where you got it?

thanks a lot

stumpi


----------



## Stumpi

Guys,
awesome pictures..
I'm looking for a SS or Ti deployment clasp for my. Top. Gun 3799.

if anyone has one they're looking to sell I'd very much appreciate a pm.

thanks

Stumpi


----------



## brunemto

My 3717 on a small but flat wrist:


----------



## woppa




----------



## woppa




----------



## K1W1

3777 sitting on brown croc with deployment


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Kid_A

simply awesome...



hdms said:


>


----------



## andrewfear

Hi I'm a new IWC Pilot Top Gun Pilot Chronograph owner.

I was debating a lot between the standard Top Gun, Boutique, or Miramar edition.

Since I grew up in San Diego I went with the Miramar.

Just kidding!

I actually went with the Miramar because it looks much better in person. I read a lot on line that it's a weekend type casual watch but the ceramic looks really stunning in person. And I love the green canvas strap. It is a beautiful look.

I was able to get a free black kevlar strap and buckle thrown in as well and I will be trying that one on as well to see how it looks.

Any ways loving this watch already!


----------



## propoflurane




----------



## andrewfear

I got a free black Kevlar strap with my Miramar and decided to put it on. Wow changes the watch completely from a casual watch to more dressy!


----------



## Kid_A

mark xvi


----------



## iLuveketchup

Traded for this Mark XVI with another WUS member. Great watch!


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Henrik A

Just got this today, I like it


----------



## slashd0t

Henrik A said:


> Just got this today, I like it


Beautiful BP Henrik.. Congrats on the pickup ..


----------



## Kid_A

super classic piece...


Henrik A said:


> Just got this today, I like it


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## darrengoh

Bring back a little Flieger heritage and making 36mm looks slightly larger.


----------



## Robertus

darrengoh said:


> Bring back a little Flieger heritage and making 36mm looks slightly larger.


Very, very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Kid_A

WOW!


darrengoh said:


> Bring back a little Flieger heritage and making 36mm looks slightly larger.


----------



## Kid_A

winter warsaw....


----------



## brunemto

Pilot-Chrono


----------



## R1P

brunemto said:


> Pilot-Chrono


Which strap is that?


----------



## brunemto

R1P said:


> Which strap is that?


That's a replacement strap from RIOS1931. Alligator for IWC.
Pretty good and much cheaper than the original...


----------



## tgr91071

Tried to attach an image of my new Ball EM In pilot GMT... Really wanted to say dealing with Rob and Topper was a real pleasure. This watch is sharp!! fit and finish are solid and sleek. Highly recommend both the watch and Topper


----------



## R1P

tgr91071 said:


> Tried to attach an image of my new Ball EM In pilot GMT... Really wanted to say dealing with Rob and Topper was a real pleasure. This watch is sharp!! fit and finish are solid and sleek. Highly recommend both the watch and Topper


Wrong forum...


----------



## MFB71

Just received my new OEM alligator strap


----------



## bigd5506

Purchased this bad boy yesterday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## intrepid65

My new 3878 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot chili

Good one..... Got the same and love it!


----------



## Kid_A

new Rios alligator in matt finish. I guess it works fine...


----------



## germy

Pilot Spitfire:








looks good on a nato too:


----------



## brunemto

3717


----------



## Ray Wong

New strap for my pilot. Martu hand made in Chile. Beautiful supple leather.


----------



## ptimson

Just picked up this 325501, pairs nicely with my old 325505!


----------



## Kid_A

what a lovely combo.... congrats....


ptimson said:


> Just picked up this 325501, pairs nicely with my old 325505!
> 
> View attachment 2566978


----------



## Kid_A

...mark xvi....


----------



## iwc7days

My first post in here. Here is my pilot share with you


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## sergio65




----------



## mastergreenhand

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 2655930


Beautiful pics. Which is the black face pilot? Is it a Stowa or Laco?


----------



## sergio65

Stowa


----------



## David Woo

mark XV:


----------



## korneevy

Got this back from service a week ago, very happy.


----------



## fliegercharlie

Hello, guys. This is my contribution to this wonderful IWC-thread:

Just got my brandnew timepiece *IWC 3777-01 Fliegerchronograph*.


----------



## sidestreaker

Peekaboo...


----------



## abangr

Came back from IWC to fix second hand that got stuck. Now it is running 1s fast after 5 days. Amazing!


----------



## hengkyganda

huge congrats :-!
awesome shot & i really miss my 3777 o|



fliegercharlie said:


> Hello, guys. This is my contribution to this wonderful IWC-thread:
> 
> Just got my brandnew timepiece *IWC 3777-01 Fliegerchronograph*.
> 
> View attachment 2720321
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720337
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720409
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720433


----------



## David Woo

abangr said:


> Came back from IWC to fix second hand that got stuck. Now it is running 1s fast after 5 days. Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2730721


very nice, love the older marks.


----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot chili

intrepid65 said:


>


Congrats!!

I like it.... cause I got the same.... ;-))


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## intrepid65

Kid_A said:


> View attachment 2814170


Love the nato colour with this dial


----------



## Kid_A

intrepid65 said:


> Love the nato colour with this dial


yeah, I think it works fine


----------



## David Woo

btw, what buckle originally came on the Mark XV strap?


----------



## fliegercharlie

Some new photographs of this beauty - IWC 3777-01:


----------



## darrengoh

abangr said:


> Came back from IWC to fix second hand that got stuck. Now it is running 1s fast after 5 days. Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2730721


It looks like the dial and hands were updated too?


----------



## abangr

darrengoh said:


> It looks like the dial and hands were updated too?


Yes. Not cheap though. Unfortunately, for my small wrist, none of the "modern" IWC really fits me well. 
This is as close to new as possible


----------



## korneevy

UTC on a vintage blue ostrich strap for today


----------



## darrengoh

abangr said:


> Yes. Not cheap though. Unfortunately, for my small wrist, none of the "modern" IWC really fits me well.
> This is as close to new as possible


I hear you, looks great and brand new. I found myself a perfect patina color and love it, runs extremely accurate -2 or so per day, but power reserve is very low, zero lume at night. Would probably service it soon perhaps polish the case and keep the original dial and hands.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## sergio65

A simple strap change dresses this watch up instantly


----------



## sap

Got this this week 
Wrist shot follows if anybody wants that...


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65




----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## brunemto

3717


----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciaca

Here is my "doppel"










Regards


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## fliegercharlie

IWC 3777-01


----------



## sergio65




----------



## fordy964

Mk XV Spitfire.


----------



## brunemto

3717


----------



## DonnieD

My new Le Petit Prince


----------



## jsilas

Hello all, I've been a lurker on this site for quite some time but recently registered, and this will be my first post. I've so enjoyed viewing all your photos, so I figured I should share my own!

For many years, I've lusted after IWC's Big Pilot and Pilot's Chronograph. I recently enjoyed a career advancement which I wanted to commemorate with a new watch purchase. I made the decision that it was finally time to purchase a Pilot's Chronograph, but after much consideration and research, I knew I just wouldn't be fully satisfied unless I went ahead and moved into the BP. It's always been an object of my lust, and I just couldn't avoid it.

And since this is a photo thread and not one in which I should keep blabbing on and on, I'll shut up and share some photos when the new piece was delivered to my home.

Well this is an interesting box, I wonder what could be inside? 









Oh that's neat - a nicely packed box. Clearly something important is inside:









Wait, there are two packages? I was only expecting one&#8230;









Oooh, that's interesting&#8230; what's in here?









Okay that's pretty sweet. IWC duffel bag&#8230;.









Maybe the reason I was sent a nice IWC duffel bag is answered with this box&#8230;









Well now that's pretty cool - I've always admired the Big Pilot.









Box full of foam packing and a love note? 









Okay, maybe not JUST a love note&#8230;.









This box is downright sexy&#8230;









I wonder what is hiding under this soft sheet? 









Oh myyyyyyyy&#8230;









So beautiful









Beautiful from this angle too:









Even the documents are beautifully presented&#8230;









Excellent&#8230;









I couldn't be happier with this purchase, and I keep finding myself just staring into the dial, mesmerized by the beautiful sweep of the seconds hand. If you've been contemplating the purchase of a Big Pilot, just do it. It's incredible.


----------



## eXis10z

jsilas said:


> I couldn't be happier with this purchase, and I keep finding myself just staring into the dial, mesmerized by the beautiful sweep of the seconds hand. If you've been contemplating the purchase of a Big Pilot, just do it. It's incredible.


So after all that... there's no wrist shot? 

Enjoy your watch in good health!


----------



## jsilas

eXis10z said:


> So after all that... there's no wrist shot?
> 
> Enjoy your watch in good health!


Ha! Good call, I guess I should include a wristy as well....


----------



## sergio65




----------



## brunemto




----------



## korneevy

Double trouble in Tokyo


----------



## Kid_A

classic


----------



## papazulu

Kid_A said:


> classic
> 
> View attachment 3540058


You call that classic...this is classic


----------



## jsilas

korneevy said:


> Double trouble in Tokyo


What an excellent photo! Awesome.


----------



## fliegercharlie

korneevy said:


> Double trouble in Tokyo


Sweet harmoy.


----------



## Kid_A

mark xvi on hirsch performance strap....


----------



## Stockegsix




----------



## Gunnar_917

Mk XVII on a custom strap


----------



## brunemto

3717


----------



## korneevy

Rock on!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## iggy-th

Eventhough it has been 11 years old watch.........


----------



## Gunnar_917

iggy-th said:


> Eventhough it has been 11 years old watch.........


Ref 5002 - THE one to own.

If only I had slightly bigger wrists.....


----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XZACM102

It's been some time....


----------



## Heiner




----------



## brunemto

3717


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## ShawnGriffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto




----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65




----------



## truep287

Mark XVI on camo NATO strap


----------



## blakey




----------



## mechanik

current IWC pilot collection









wearing the 3706 today


----------



## jroos

Does anyone here have 2 spare links for a 3777-04. I'm desperate! My new watch I worked my ass off for doesn't fit. Someone help a gent out.


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abangr

On suede strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

abangr said:


> On suede strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## therealstubc

New to the IWC family and forum as of today! Would love some info on good site for straps! Thanks


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## mucca-sette

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## flatmad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buey




----------



## korneevy

Some 5 Fridays ago on the road through Umbria to Campania. Have a great week end, wherever you are!


----------



## GnomeCop

New addition to the collection, and my first IWC. The 3705 introduces some ceramic into the rotation.


----------



## Toranaga

Posted this one on the introduction thread as well, couldn't resist posting it here too. My new Mark XVII:


----------



## tenge




----------



## fliegercharlie

tenge said:


>


How beautiful.


----------



## tenge

fliegercharlie said:


> How beautiful.


Thanks..


----------



## hot chili

Looks great and fits your wrist perfekt.
I prefer this size - it simply looks better than these big "icehockey pucks" on small arms..... ;-))


----------



## hot chili

Hi,

just wanted to share my new strap on my Spitfire 3878. I got it from Colareb - Manifatture Italiane - Homepage
Our colleague Scorpion here has this strap on his Portuguese and gave me the information. Thank you so much for this.
The only thing I had to switch was the steel clasp to get an original IWC on it.... ;-))

I simply love it and think it suits perfectly to the color of the watch.

What do you think about it?


----------



## brunemto

3717 in my new Nytech-Strap


----------



## Davido22

Just walked in the door.


----------



## Simong156

brunemto said:


> 3717 in my new Nytech-Strap
> 
> View attachment 4949561


Is that 22mm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover07

what is the brand of your Nytech strap? I think it needs to be 21mm otherwise it won't fit..


----------



## Simong156

watchlover07 said:


> what is the brand of your Nytech strap? I think it needs to be 21mm otherwise it won't fit..


And tapering to 18mm to use the IWC buckle?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover07

I am great IWC fan and have worn several models such as the IWC Portuguese Chrono and Automatic. I am also a fan of Pilot Chronos. I could not decide between the IWC 3777 Pilot Chrono and the IWC 3717 Pilot. First I bought the IWC 3777. In the box it's a great watch but on my wrist not IMO. I looks too big although it's just 1mm larger then the 3717. In Germany you can send a watch back within two weeks when it was not worn. I only tried it on like half a minute. So it was sent back . I was searching already for month for a LNIB 3717 and that was not easy. Finally I found one: complete with box and papers from August 2011 so one of the last ones. I brought it to Jan Ubels a top watchmaker and he brought it in new condition. Now I am in the last part of my journey: searching for a folding buckle. First I hope to sell the alligator strap and buckle... Here the pic of the IWC watches.

*IWC 3777-01 pilot chrono

http://www.fotosop.nl/afbeeldingen/9...08IMG_1901.JPG

IWC 3717-01 pilot chrono

http://www.fotosop.nl/afbeeldingen/6...08IMG_1977.jpg*


----------



## nitrox32




----------



## nitrox32




----------



## Bodoubles




----------



## pop4

I wanted an IWC Pilot's Chronograph, and was quite set on getting a 3717, since the 3777 looked too big and was 43mm, as opposed to 42mm. Yet, when I started trying on watches, the 3717 actually looked too small on my wrist, whereas the 3777 seemed to be a good fit. So I ended up getting a 3777 instead. Here, I've swapped in a brown leather strap, but I've got a black nylon strap coming which I think will be a rather nice combination.


----------



## ridley

My 1st IWC, Pilot Crono, Le Petit Prince.


----------



## fliegercharlie

ridley said:


> My 1st IWC, Pilot Crono, Le Petit Prince.


This is one of my favourite IWC Pilot's watches! Such a beautiful dial with this amazing blue. Enjoy!


----------



## Bozboss

Cheers !!


----------



## 152067

3705







Mark XV


----------



## mucca-sette

BigPilot
Ref. 5002 'slow beat'










- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## mechanik




----------



## Robertus

Both nice but I way prefer the classic 3706! Enjoy both!
Robert



mechanik said:


> View attachment 5587697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587753


----------



## usfpaul82

Just in today! I am so thrilled I was able to purchase my first IWC and for me it is a keeper. I really love it. I quickly changed to a brown strap as I am more fond of that combination. I'll be looking for a more permanent brown strap but this one will do for now! I have small 6.5" wrists but am happy with the fit.


----------



## pop4

Replaced the leather strap on my 3777 with a canvas strap that suits my style better:


----------



## sergio65




----------



## korneevy

Off goes the bracelet, on comes the "Kevlar" strap off eBay


----------



## sergio65

strap change too ...


----------



## germy

Spitfire 3878, IWCs are a beauty to look at!


----------



## flynnyfalcon

After many years of waiting, I finally took the plunge and am rapt to contribute to this thread. Given my profession as a photographer I was hoping to put a bit more effort into the shot, but I simply couldn't wait 

I'm now on the hunt for a nice brown leather strap, pilot style or similar and a few Natos to mix things up.

Love the watch. Such a beautiful simple design and has little trouble blending into any situation.


----------



## billyp7718

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes

Nice shot!


----------



## fordy964

New shoes. Choc Brown Croco Calf (19/16) from Morelatto of Italy on MkXV Spitfire 3253.


----------



## mitkui

.


----------



## hoiboy

My daily wearer for the last 3 years - still awesome!


----------



## SlipR35

A pic of a couple of the big pilots in the collection


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Simong156

Back on the original leather...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchclocker

Anyone here got a Carlson? 
I don't own an IWC pilot's watch but I came across that one recently and it is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Cinq

Still enjoying the Big Pilot



















Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## usfpaul82




----------



## bigmann

Here's my pilot the 3rd of my IWC


----------



## bigmann

Here's my pilot the 3rd of my IWC


----------



## GnomeCop

my one and only IWC after an extensive consolidation last year


----------



## WTSP

Using an app to simulate wearing two Big Pilots...


----------



## DieSkim

WTSP said:


> Using an app to simulate wearing two Big Pilots...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6945513&d=1454634604"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Guess this app will give some smiles ... Or tears.


----------



## gsirles

Here's my one and only pilot


----------



## cjs5

These pictures of Beautiful pilot watches is making me want to trade my seven day Portuguese for a IWC big pilot!


----------



## massimax

gsirles said:


> Here's my one and only pilot
> 
> View attachment 7027810


High five, bro!! 

EDIT: thought I saw a MK XII... didn't realize it was a MK XV at first glance


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## iLuveketchup

Mark XVI today..


----------



## XZACM102




----------



## Nad

*What's not to like about IWC Pilot watches!!!!!!*


----------



## Linden_way

*Re: What's not to like about IWC Pilot watches!!!!!!*

View attachment 7406882


----------



## pop4

3777 on canvas strap:


----------



## auditd0rk

Ref 3799-01 on a ToxicNATOs grey w/ brushed hardware strap.


----------



## fordy964

IWC Mk XV Spitfire IW3253


----------



## TheAmerican44s

Just got this Mark XVII. First IWC, will not be my last. I love it! Here are a couple of pictures with two NATOs and the original leather band
View attachment 7577170
View attachment 7577178
View attachment 7577194
View attachment 7577210


----------



## DieSkim

Spitfire day


----------



## iggy-th

The Flieger Buddy


----------



## pop4




----------



## ajdh

My Pilot Chrono.


----------



## bigd5506

Miss this guy..


----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t




----------



## mucca-sette




----------



## mucca-sette




----------



## AlexH123

Can't wait to see the new Mark XVIII in the wild.


----------



## DanIWCBP

IWC BP lover


----------



## Jacked12

My Big Pilot 5004 k_hand: Lovely piece


----------



## mr_october




----------



## fordy964




----------



## mr_october




----------



## hedgehog_

Stunning! Im in love with that Exulery Chronobin the firt page!


----------



## Kiespijn

Wat a great pics here


----------



## gustobruni

Can't stop wearing this beauty


----------



## ddthanhbb

on perlon strap


----------



## leftnose

New acquisition.


----------



## hoiboy

Tried on a Big Pilot last weekend. Blue face looks great! Now to save up.


----------



## LeslieL

I am new to the forum, this is my new acquisition !! so excited !!


----------



## DanIWCBP

Nice 5009


----------



## jamsie

IWC convert and I can attest that it's the small details, the heft or design elements that speak to you and connect you to an IWC watch, looking at pictures and reading through reviews does not translate this at all. On the hunt for a Mark XVII bracelet now!


----------



## dariomac

IWC 3717 just a classic .....


----------



## Devray

IWC Mark XVII on the move....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHL

Recently purchased this watch. So far very happy with it.


----------



## K1W1




----------



## K1W1

jamsie said:


> IWC convert and I can attest that it's the small details, the heft or design elements that speak to you and connect you to an IWC watch, looking at pictures and reading through reviews does not translate this at all. On the hunt for a Mark XVII bracelet now!


I think that pilot watches were supposed to be on leather straps. I bought my 3777 on the bracelet but also bought a Spitfire brown croc and deployant at the same time. I never used the bracelet so ended up selling it. I'd keep your Mark XVII on the leather but switch the tang for a deployant!


----------



## vintageanimation

Nice!!


----------



## LPMM

Just received this morning.


----------



## ivanos

Black and blue


----------



## abangr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

didn't pull the trigger on either but took a wrist shot


----------



## DanIWCBP

JWNY said:


> didn't pull the trigger on either but took a wrist shot


What's the model on the right?
Mark XVIII looks like the better size


----------



## ca_ng

abangr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice - what strap is that on your Mark XII?


----------



## abangr

cn24 said:


> Very nice - what strap is that on your Mark XII?


It's a grey velour strap. I got mine from urhband24, but I saw a similar one by Fluco.

Here's a thing about them: they kinda easy to get dirty, and oil or grease on them would be hard, if not impossible, to remove

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

.


----------



## Virgilv

Older Mark - new straps!


----------



## mucca-sette

Todays choice BP Ref. 5002


----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor




----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## fordy964




----------



## ca_ng

Mark 12 going in for service soon, hope this MKII homage can hold me over until it comes back


----------



## mph57

It might not be the latest and greatest in the IWC Mark series...but my Mark XV sure wears well on the flight deck! Boeing 777 westbound, Paris (CDG) - Washington D.C. (IAD), Flight Level 360, Mach .84.


----------



## ddthanhbb

True classic


----------



## ivanos

Some outdoor shots


----------



## mucca-sette




----------



## hahaha3111

Newbie of IWC with 377709


----------



## theblotted

A few pilots ;-)


----------



## K1W1

mucca-sette said:


>


I'm still droolin' over your 5002!! Nice one mate!


----------



## mucca-sette

Thanks bud 🏽️


----------



## westonwatch

patte said:


> 3705
> View attachment 5521849
> 
> Mark XV
> View attachment 5521857


Beautiful watches! Does anyone know what straps these are? Thanks!


----------



## mbackhand

3777


----------



## MHe225

My wife and I have been a matching pair for the past week:


----------



## ivanos

Always like the blue-textured reflection


----------



## kmlin1981




----------



## jelly jam

Such a sick watch!


----------



## jazzbach

joining in


----------



## qjet

My first IWC


----------



## Devray

IWC Mark XVII in a Nato Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquim




----------



## louisuchiha

Just got this Mark XVII


----------



## Jstewart1012

Finally joined the club!


----------



## pop4

A bit of a late one from last week. 3777 in the rain:


----------



## louisuchiha

Mark XVII


----------



## tudoteko1

Ingenieur Racer IW3785-10


----------



## Betampex

Hello Everybody here my 2 pilots


----------



## mph57

IWC Mark XII on the Left....IWC Mark XV on the right. Both were keeping pretty close time to each other!


----------



## louisuchiha

Mark XVII


----------



## theblotted

New shoes for the Chrono Pilot 3717&#8230; 4 days later and still can't take it off of the wrist. The patina is just getting better everyday...

















&#8230;and today (poor lighting but you get the idea)


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## pop4




----------



## louisuchiha

Have a nice weekend lads!


----------



## krpdm

IWC Mk XVII by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## pop4




----------



## Kwest500

That watch really "shines" in natural light. 

Info on the strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Kwest500 said:


> That watch really "shines" in natural light.
> 
> Info on the strap?


Thanks, I just managed to get the watch and the sun and camera at the right angle to each other. And the strap is just a cheapy ebay nylon and leather strap; gives a more casual look than the original leather strap.


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## crappbag

More like a little pilot.


----------



## louisuchiha

Daily companion ;-);-)


----------



## pop4




----------



## billyp7718

My new IWC3777









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## JMEnnis

377709 at the AD. Not mine yet. But SOON...










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

Just got it today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Water resistance to 60 meters


----------



## loqv75




----------



## Fazmaster

Cheers,


----------



## gsirles

New to me Mark XVIII. Loving it so far!


----------



## trident-7

IWC Big Pilot 5002
IWC Ingenieur 3227
IWC Mark X (WWW)
IWC Mark XI
IWC Mark XII


----------



## pop4

It's another flieger friday:


----------



## ccbad

New to me from DavidSW. My first IWC. Already commissioned a new custom strap.


----------



## [email protected]

Was out in the park today and decided to snap a pic of my Mark XVI


----------



## ivanos

Company to 2017


----------



## jawshoe

wrist shot my portuguese a few days ago. love the way the colors work with my coat and shirt. the blue is a lot more blue in sunlight, not as evident in the pictures


----------



## jawshoe

dang, i really want one of those


----------



## dlohr11

trident-7 said:


> IWC Big Pilot 5002
> IWC Ingenieur 3227
> IWC Mark X (WWW)
> IWC Mark XI
> IWC Mark XII[/
> 
> Probably the best looking watches around!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onwatch1969

Here's my upgrade from the 3706. 

Have a fine Navy day!


----------



## gregPH




----------



## ivanos

gregPH said:


>


Nice shot!


----------



## Comapedrosa

2 snaps from my XVI - 'cause it's in repair right now and I miss it dearly on weekends:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pop4




----------



## Earl Grey

gregPH said:


>


Awesome strap. That looks like a real MOD issued NATO. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## dbrando

So happy with my bday gift! I am in love!


----------



## gerasimos33




----------



## gregPH

Earl Grey said:


> Awesome strap. That looks like a real MOD issued NATO. May I ask where you got it?


watchgecko.com


----------



## Comapedrosa

With new strap from N80Leather...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## plexi

First IWC for me. Love the blue dial, fit on my wrist, strap, and +1 timekeeping!


----------



## bluekaze

my new iwc pilot chrono is running about +5sec a day. Is that within the norm ? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

still together....


----------



## Sparxxx

@bluekaze. Mine is +3s a day.
I would say +5 is still very good.


----------



## davenash

Very happy with my new 3777


----------



## nrcooled

3717 on orange Worn and Wound leather and on MILTAT canvas


----------



## mucca-sette

The One
The Only
Der Uhr !


----------



## louisuchiha

gaming be like....


----------



## Diegos

Part of the flying crew now!


----------



## jasonbaylee

Diegos said:


> Part of the flying crew now!


I always love 5002! Pure & great clarity in dial layout ..

Iconic ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diegos

jasonbaylee said:


> I always love 5002! Pure & great clarity in dial layout ..
> 
> Iconic ....
> 
> Thank you and I agree. I'm starting to obsess about the classic marks now... Something more truthful about the dials, timeless I should say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## 152067

Got a new bracelet for my Mark XV and I love it ;-)


----------



## ca_ng

The photo is a few days old, but I'm glad to have my Mark XII back from service and on a the bracelet as well.


----------



## rfd78

Joining the club, as of yesterday


----------



## Sparxxx

Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## 152067

ca_ng said:


> The photo is a few days old, but I'm glad to have my Mark XII back from service and on a the bracelet as well.


That bracelet looks perfect!


----------



## Armidoro

Got my first IWC over a month ago!!





Not the best pics but will be taking more!


----------



## Sparxxx

Tells us more about your straps.


----------



## Armidoro

I got these straps from Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Straps | BandRBands pretty good quality and not too expensive



Sparxxx said:


> Tells us more about your straps.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparxxx

Armidoro said:


> I got these straps from Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Straps | BandRBands pretty good quality and not too expensive


Cool, thanks. What size did you use? I think 21mm is needed but they don't have it for what I am looking to buy.


----------



## Armidoro

I got 22mm, the leather fitted fine but the thicker one took a bit of working. I got it in at the end. I know the owner and he recommended the size



Sparxxx said:


> Cool, thanks. What size did you use? I think 21mm is needed but they don't have it for what I am looking to buy.


----------



## qjet

Enviado do meu SM-N920C através de Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## billyp7718

Haven't posted in a while. My 3777















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparxxx

I like the shoes. Santoni?


----------



## bluekaze

I like the shoes AND the leather strap. May i ask where you acquired it ? I have the same 3717 as well and they use 21mm yes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Thank you! Shoes are Allen Edmonds. Strap is a custom horween strap I had made from a guy off eBay believe it or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

The first strap is an old 21mm Hamilton Gator Strap. Looks really good on this watch. Wore it on my 3717 before I got the 3777


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## donk

Ready for the snow storm!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndelvall

Love the piece, bring on the snowstorm!


----------



## ndelvall

Gorgeous piece!


----------



## pop4

Went to an airshow, and had to wear an appropriately themed piece on my wrist:


----------



## TallWatch

Nice shot of the LPP chrono!


----------



## Armidoro

Really loving the blue dial!!


----------



## SodiumMonkey

Just picked up this Mark XVIII Petite Prince last week:



















Like it so much that I have a 377714 arriving tomorrow!


----------



## SodiumMonkey

And the 377714 has landed now as well! Holy smokes this is a beautiful piece. I think the honeymoon is going to go on for a LONG time! I probably should have allowed for more time between then Mark XVIII and the Chrono because now I don't see the Mark the same haha.


----------



## bluekaze

SodiumMonkey said:


> And the 377714 has landed now as well! Holy smokes this is a beautiful piece. I think the honeymoon is going to go on for a LONG time! I probably should have allowed for more time between then Mark XVIII and the Chrono because now I don't see the Mark the same haha.


I debated between this and the mark xviii for a while. I got the chrono in the end but coming from someone who has both which would u say you would keep if you can only own one?

Congratulations on both pieces!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

bluekaze said:


> I debated between this and the mark xviii for a while. I got the chrono in the end but coming from someone who has both which would u say you would keep if you can only own one?
> 
> Congratulations on both pieces!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's tough to say. They are both very nice and have their own pros. If I had to choose one, it would be the chrono though. I like the complication and the blue of the dial is much more dynamic on the chrono. I don't know if it's just because the dial is larger or if it's a function of the light playing off the subdials, but the blue is much more striking on the chrono.


----------



## DutchMongolian

You also have the 40mm Le Petite Prince as well right?



SodiumMonkey said:


> Thanks! It's tough to say. They are both very nice and have their own pros. If I had to choose one, it would be the chrono though. I like the complication and the blue of the dial is much more dynamic on the chrono. I don't know if it's just because the dial is larger or if it's a function of the light playing off the subdials, but the blue is much more striking on the chrono.


----------



## SodiumMonkey

DutchMongolian said:


> You also have the 40mm Le Petite Prince as well right?


Correct. Those are the two that I was discussing in that post. They are both great pieces, but if I had to choose just one to keep today, it would be the chrono.


----------



## jasonbaylee

SodiumMonkey, u will favor more the 377714 from now on... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Flieger Friday at the supermarket:


----------



## SodiumMonkey

jasonbaylee said:


> SodiumMonkey, u will favor more the 377714 from now on... lol


I do really love the 377714. I cannot recall being quite this enamored with the aesthetics of a watch that I owned in the past. Sporting the Mark XVIII Petite Prince at work today:


----------



## netwatch

Excellent combination! Love it! What brand is this strap? Thx


----------



## SodiumMonkey

netwatch said:


> Excellent combination! Love it! What brand is this strap? Thx


Are you replying to me?

If so, that is the OEM Santoni strap.


----------



## gregPH

reporting...


----------



## ndelvall

Gorgeous piece!


----------



## ndelvall

Awesome timepiece and picture!


----------



## ndelvall

Very nice, love the strap


----------



## ndelvall

Very nice piece, love the face.


----------



## ndelvall

Excellent timepiece and love the strap!


----------



## ndelvall

Beautiful timepiece! Nice shirt too!


----------



## ndelvall

Blue dial FTW!


----------



## ndelvall

Beautiful timepiece and picture!


----------



## ndelvall

Very nice!


----------



## ndelvall

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MHe225

Not my best photo, but it's the watch I'm wearing today and according to 4 y.o. Nova, yellow makes one happy &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## SodiumMonkey

MHe225 said:


> Not my best photo, but it's the watch I'm wearing today and according to 4 y.o. Nova, yellow makes one happy ��


Love the Mark on bracelet. Makes me want a black one on bracelet bad seeing that picture!


----------



## R1P

I'm in...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

SodiumMonkey said:


> Love the Mark on bracelet. Makes me want a black one on bracelet bad seeing that picture!


Double the joy .... 18 secondes differente after 11 days is very good and consistent in my book.









Many ask / have asked about these bracelets - yes, they are very expensive (less so when purchased directly with the watch) but easily one of our most comfortable ones and a joy to play with when adjusting or resizing. IWC's system with the little pushers must be the best and easiest in the industry. Don't make the mistake of not ordering the bracelet with your new Mark XVII(I).


----------



## jazzbach

Mark XV


----------



## Oscar888

My Mark XVIII:


----------



## Oscar888




----------



## Oscar888




----------



## gregPH




----------



## pop4




----------



## autofiend




----------



## bjdriscoll

I love the casual look this strap provides.


----------



## stevomcgee

Always hoped I'd be able to post in this thread. 
Just landed: IWC 3777-09


----------



## SodiumMonkey

Awesome watch! Congrats!


----------



## bjdriscoll




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Armidoro

stevomcgee said:


> Always hoped I'd be able to post in this thread.
> Just landed: IWC 3777-09


Awesome! Congrats on this amazing piece! Mine says Hi!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

I love this watch. I was looking for a nice pilot watch after selling my Hamilton and I was finally in a position to purchase one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## robhaa

My first IWC - a 3706!


----------



## jazzbach

robhaa said:


> My first IWC - a 3706!


Cool choice.


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## gerasimos33




----------



## stevomcgee

Found a like new bracelet for my IWC 3777-09. Absolutely impeccable quality and very comfortable (for a big hunk of metal!). The on the fly micro adjust is very useful, every watch with a stainless steel bracelet needs one like this.


----------



## ridley




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## soaking.fused

stevomcgee said:


> Found a like new bracelet for my IWC 3777-09...


Nicely done. The 3777 rocks on the bracelet!


----------



## Willemh

Cant wait for the extra links to make my bracelet fit.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

soaking.fused said:


> Nicely done. The 3777 rocks on the bracelet!


It is such a pleasure to wear. This is a heavy watch and the bracelet's micro adjust allows me to change the length instantly, giving perfect balance on the wrist and the heavy weight is evenly distributed. No hair pulling either! It's honestly a masterpiece.


----------



## alex-w

377710 was my dream chrono for quite a while, but recently I've got to try a couple of IWC and now I lust after








Too bad I don't have funds for either :/


----------



## bluekaze

Oem nato on the little prince.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k.och

New Horween Chromexcel shoes for the BP


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Armidoro

Got a new strap yesterday!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## gabrieljc

my big pilot


----------



## soaking.fused

XVI


----------



## tuyenngocpham

My saying hi from Vietnam


----------



## kwcross

Chiming in with my first IWC - Mark XVIII... Love this thing:


----------



## Willemh

It is in the sun, le petit prince shines the most.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross

Trying gray lambskin on the Mark XVIII; the OEM Santoni strap is incomparable, but I could not resist trying some other options I had laying around in my strap box -


----------



## chippyboy

Armidoro said:


> Got a new strap yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


May I ask where you purchased the strap from? Is it a 21 mm strap?

Best,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

chippyboy said:


> May I ask where you purchased the strap from? Is it a 21 mm strap?
> 
> Best,
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Chris I got it from the IWC boutique store and yes its 21mm

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## mikkolopez

3717 in the house









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## stevomcgee

Hard to get this one off the wrist. 
IWC 3777-09


----------



## mr_october




----------



## donk

I might have to sell my omega aqua terra, because I only wear my 3777


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## krpdm

IWC3777 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## chippyboy

Mark XVIII ❤









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

3777-14 LPP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Today Big Pilot



Paulo


----------



## bckuang




----------



## Armidoro

Was rocking the Nato strap today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## frozenbamboo

Watching The Sound off Music with the wife wearing my Mark XVIII LPP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## revolutionwatch

I really love these IWC watches, the classic chronograph, calibre 89361, specially the one with the red gold case.


----------



## gerasimos33

revolutionwatch said:


> View attachment 12124306
> 
> 
> I really love these IWC watches, the classic chronograph, calibre 89361, specially the one with the red gold case.


Lovely watches indeed, but this is the Portuguese line, not pilots.


----------



## penzostudio

Hi everyone how are you guys doing, just wanted to share my rare piece of engineering by Albert Palleton before it sells to the next lucky owner ;/ due to finances, she has to go. watch is one ebay


----------



## penzostudio

Search IWC Vintage Türler dial


----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## mr_october




----------



## revolutionwatch

Oh my mistake. I've posted it in a wrong thread.


----------



## R1P




----------



## pop4




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## JMEnnis

Finally! So happy to have the 377709 after lusting after it for over a year. Full review coming in September.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## k.och

Just picked up the new rubber strap for my BP from IWC. Makes it sportier... heck, even a daily wear now.


----------



## drhr

Small pilot


----------



## TechGuyJ

drhr said:


> Small pilot


Nice watch! (And nice Porsche too!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donk

What Porsche is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## XZACM102

Happy Saturday !


----------



## TechGuyJ

Got some new shoes for the LPP! Trying it out over the weekend. What do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

TechGuyJ said:


> Got some new shoes for the LPP! Trying it out over the weekend. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! Is that a leather strap?

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## TechGuyJ

Armidoro said:


> I love it! Is that a leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Thanks! Yes it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

I've had the prince on this weekend!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Armidoro

TechGuyJ said:


> Thanks! Yes it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the OEM Nato from IWC and love, but wanted to try a leather style Nato! 
Do you mind me asking where you got it from?

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## TechGuyJ

Armidoro said:


> I have the OEM Nato from IWC and love, but wanted to try a leather style Nato!
> Do you mind me asking where you got it from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Not at all. It's the Dassari leather NATO from Strapsco. I also picked up these straps to try on it










This is what happens when I'm up too late after just getting a new watch lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

TechGuyJ said:


> Not at all. It's the Dassari leather NATO from Strapsco. I also picked up these straps to try on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when I'm up too late after just getting a new watch lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Do did you go for the 22mm?

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## TechGuyJ

Armidoro said:


> Thanks man! Do did you go for the 22mm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


No, the 20mm straps fit the Mark XVIII perfectly. Glad to help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Went a little more casual for going out to dinner with some friends tonight. Strap is actually navy blue and red.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

New Miramar, love this model!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Big Pilot



Matt C said:


> New Miramar, love this model!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Looks boss on that strap!


----------



## smjakober

Matt C said:


> New Miramar, love this model!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that model! Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross

Love this watch; quit fun to try different straps...



OEM Santoni -





OEM Nato -





Fluco -



Gray Lambskin -


----------



## narofx

Pilot Chrono Le Petit Prince.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rchaas

Added this second IWC to my collection. I love it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Top Gun Double Chronograph



Paulo


----------



## gregPH




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## XZACM102




----------



## chenzhu_an

happy to join the "pilot" club.


----------



## Junior1

This Little Prince jumped on my wrist...


----------



## kwcross

Mark 18 today on a simple black nylon strap -


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## damascato

On Uber ride back home, less than 1hr ago.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

For her and I 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH




----------



## krpdm

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ngilbert7

Here's my IW3706. I'm loving the smaller face and the dial is a perfect color.


----------



## krpdm

Aquatimer lume by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Dre01SS

Where'd you get that strap from? Looks great!



gregPH said:


>


----------



## madoxiviparr

Mark XII Cathway Pacific


----------



## Matthew Janicki

Sunday afternoon in California ☀


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## Matthew Janicki

New peace  # XVIII


----------



## damascato

Hello from a bus in Sydney.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Good evening, world!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

TOP GUN with a new lovely Santoni Pilot strap


----------



## Simons194

Re






rare view of my big pilot movement .


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## iam7head

Le Petit Prince with the Speedy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1_watches

Just got this Father. Had been hunting for a while. Considered Little Prince but always loved this rhodium dial. Glad I waited until getting exactly what I wanted. 1 cm shorter strap en route from AD. Thank you.


----------



## scottconn170

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Diving pilot?!


----------



## smalleq

Brown!


----------



## TechGuyJ

Traveling to DC for the week, so back on the bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haw1144

gray toxicnato


----------



## TechGuyJ

New black croc strap. I absolutely love the contrast between the case, strap, and dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS

Finally now an official member of the IWC Pilot club, picked this beauty up from the AD today, and have a leather strap on order as well from 2 1 4.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## gregPH




----------



## narofx

Watch of the day









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## v35

Friday night strap change


----------



## 100

ngilbert7 said:


> Here's my IW3706. I'm loving the smaller face and the dial is a perfect color.
> View attachment 12507453
> View attachment 12507451


Such a great looking piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

Arrived yesterday.

Currently on a DrunkArt OD canvas.










Strap change; Heuerville Sahara nubuck.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## correctomundo

mattcantwin said:


> Arrived yesterday.
> 
> Currently on a DrunkArt OD canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap change; Heuerville Sahara nubuck.


THE strap is beautiful

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## correctomundo

This is the IWC TOP GUN BIG PILOT, I really like this watch but I do not love the fabric band














Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Flieger friday wind down with some whisky:


----------



## Grinny456

Could not help myself


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Armidoro

Tried this on today! It's awesome!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just picked this one up last night


----------



## LB Carl

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this one up last night


That looks awesome! I'm new to IWC and just starting to learn the offerings..is that a Heritage?


----------



## Jeep99dad

LB Carl said:


> That looks awesome! I'm new to IWC and just starting to learn the offerings..is that a Heritage?


Hi and thank you . Indeed, It's the brand new Heritage MarkXVIII Titanium


----------



## mitar98

The Pilot 7 days is likely one of the most versitile everyday casual watches. Great looks, amazing movement. I do wish that they did a pilot with an exhibition back to show of the 51111 Calibre.


----------



## Buhr_8

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this one up last night


I GOT THIS TOO!
But i think the watch crown is difficult to put in original position after adjust the time. More strength is needed


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the MKXVIII Heritage Titanium but on a brown Toxicroo this morning. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Jeep99dad

Buhr_8 said:


> I GOT THIS TOO!
> But i think the watch crown is difficult to put in original position after adjust the time. More strength is needed


Congrats  
Turn the crown counterclockwise a bit before screwing it down until you feel the threads engage, kinda click. Then turn clockwise to screw down putting even pressure across the crown. Do it a few times and it'll break in


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad

Different strap on the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium


----------



## IWC1987

My LPP on a custom strap


----------



## sauuce

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the MKXVIII Heritage Titanium but on a brown Toxicroo this morning.
> Have a great day. B


Is there lume on the second hand as well??

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

sauuce said:


> Is there lume on the second hand as well??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


Hi
No it's not. Just too this for you


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this watch


----------



## sauuce

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> No it's not. Just too this for you


thanks for the picture!

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Jeep dad, mind sharing what's the lug width of your watch? 

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS

Just replaced the fantastic IWC bracelet for a 2-1-4 leather strap I recently got.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wahlaoeh said:


> Jeep dad, mind sharing what's the lug width of your watch?
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


Sure it's 20mm


----------



## brunemto

Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Jeep99dad said:


> Sure it's 20mm


Thanks, you need to start a separate thread to review your lovely iwc titanium!

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## TechGuyJ

Visited President Abraham Lincoln's house today. Touching the very same handrail he touched so many years ago was surreal. Wearing my beloved IWC LPP Pilot made it all the more special.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

LPP 🤙


----------



## hahaha3111

Jeep99dad said:


>


Where to get this kind of strap? nice one.


----------



## Jeep99dad

hahaha3111 said:


> Where to get this kind of strap? nice one.


My friend Art makes them. He goes by DrunkArtStraps but he does have a long wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the weekend with IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps

Cheers


----------



## mitar98

I was just on the Apple Watch section of the forum and needed to come back here to remind myself what this community is actually about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

What a strap can do...


----------



## hahaha3111

On olive 5 rings zulu, and waiting for my Tribute to MARK XI~~


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## dlee525

Jeep99dad said:


>


I'm wearing the same today! Hey, how did you remove the leather strap? I was afraid to mar it up with my spring bar tool since the leather is pretty stiff










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

dlee525 said:


> I'm wearing the same today! Hey, how did you remove the leather strap? I was afraid to mar it up with my spring bar tool since the leather is pretty stiff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No particular trick I'm afraid. Just pushed the strap a tad in while inserting a thin spring bar tool


----------



## dlee525

Jeep99dad said:


> No particular trick I'm afraid. Just pushed the strap a tad in while inserting a thin spring bar tool


Thanks, any particular brand of spring bar tool? My cheapo from Amazon works for my other straps fine, but there's not much clearance with this IWC strap!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

LPP back on the bracelet










Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elorasc

Brand New to the site; just purchased my first ever IWC yesterday. I don’t know how long the honeymoon will last, but I think this one is going to be with me for a long, long time. I am smitten...


----------



## ajdh

My IWC Pilot Chrono.


----------



## Jeep99dad

elorasc said:


> Brand New to the site; just purchased my first ever IWC yesterday. I don't know how long the honeymoon will last, but I think this one is going to be with me for a long, long time. I am smitten...


Congrats it looks great. I had this one and do miss it but had to sacrifice it to acquire je new MKXVIII Heritage


----------



## Jeep99dad

TechGuyJ said:


> LPP back on the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF.


----------



## dimok

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps
> 
> How is titanium compared to steel in terms of scratch resistance?


----------



## Jeep99dad

dimok said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps
> 
> How is titanium compared to steel in terms of scratch resistance?
> 
> 
> 
> Well first of all not all Titanium are equal but I've owned many Ti Watches from micros like Benarus to know ln Swiss brands like Tudor and Omega, by and large Ti is always softer so more prone to scuffs and scratches. That's a given and one should expect it but it's not like it scratches just by looking at it either  I am a fan of Ti and maybe my favorite material for watch's. Love the lightness and the darker grey tone vs SS. I don't mind a few scuffs either. I mean it's a Watch meant to be worn, not a museum piece on display. I am careful but not overly worried about it. So far this particular Watch has been fine
Click to expand...


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> dimok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first of all not all Titanium are equal but I've owned many Ti Watches from micros like Benarus to know ln Swiss brands like Tudor and Omega, by and large Ti is always softer so more prone to scuffs and scratches. That's a given and one should expect it but it's not like it scratches just by looking at it either  I am a fan of Ti and maybe my favorite material for watch's. Love the lightness and the darker grey tone vs SS. I don't mind a few scuffs either. I mean it's a Watch meant to be worn, not a museum piece on display. I am careful but not overly worried about it. So far this particular Watch has been fine
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea the IWC Pilot was offered in titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeep99dad

TechGuyJ said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea the IWC Pilot was offered in titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new model released a few weeks ago in November, the Heritage. They also have the Big Pilot Heritage.
> Mine was one of the first to hit the ADs State side. My AD kept it for me and called me the evening it landed. I drove straight there to see it and bought it
> It also has full lumed markers and numerals unlike other mkxviii
Click to expand...


----------



## abangr

New acquisition: IWC 3717 Laureus


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

abangr said:


> New acquisition: IWC 3717 Laureus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Can't get enough of this LPP


----------



## abangr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


How thick did you specify this strap for your buddy at DrunkArtStraps to craft for you? Was it 3.5, 4.0, or 4.5mm? It looks great.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Semi-lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## kyru231

Mark XVIII on my 6,5 inch wrist . Is it big???


----------



## TechGuyJ

kyru231 said:


> Mark XVIII on my 6,5 inch wrist . Is it big???
> View attachment 12761483


There is an entire thread on this by powerband. I suggest you take a look, but in short: no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

kyru231 said:


> Mark XVIII on my 6,5 inch wrist . Is it big???
> View attachment 12761483


It's long for your wrist as mine are for my wrist. 
It bothers some, others don't care. 
If you like it and enjoy wearing it, who cares what we think


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore my MKXVIII's Tuesday and Wednesday so thought I'd share a few pics 
6.8" wrist 
LPP








M


















Heritage


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my MKXVIII's Tuesday and Wednesday so thought I'd share a few pics
> 6.8" wrist
> LPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heritage


Great pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyru231

End of the year


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Buhr_8

anybody know that Do the iwc provide brown nato strap for sale? I have seen it on instagram, very nice


----------



## Armidoro

New Big Pilot incoming! Any guesses on which one? 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armidoro said:


> New Big Pilot incoming! Any guesses on which one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Heritage?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my MKXVIII Heritage


----------



## Armidoro

Jeep99dad said:


> Heritage?


Good guess! Which one though?

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armidoro said:


> Good guess! Which one though?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


There is only one Heritage Big Pilot?


----------



## Armidoro

Jeep99dad said:


> There is only one Heritage Big Pilot?


There are two









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Catto

Jeep99dad said:


>


Maudite! Trois Pistoles!?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Catto said:


> Maudite! Trois Pistoles!?


Oui  elle n'est pas mauvaise


----------



## Vicious49

Jeep99dad said:


> TechGuyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new model released a few weeks ago in November, the Heritage. They also have the Big Pilot Heritage.
> Mine was one of the first to hit the ADs State side. My AD kept it for me and called me the evening it landed. I drove straight there to see it and bought it
> It also has full lumed markers and numerals unlike other mkxviii
> 
> 
> 
> which sees more wrist time- the LPP or Heritage?
Click to expand...


----------



## TechGuyJ

Vicious49 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> which sees more wrist time- the LPP or Heritage?
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the Mark XVIII LPP. But it sees a lot of wrist time. A lot. The only competition it may have on a regular basis will be my grandfather's 1968 Speedy Pro once I get it back from my watchmaker. Hopefully soon. I'm getting antsy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Vicious49

The question was meant for JeepDad as he has both but the quotes got messed up in there.

Pic of my LPP on a Colareb strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vicious49 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> which sees more wrist time- the LPP or Heritage?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty even now. LPP on work days more Mo thru Thu and Heritage on PilotFriday (causal at work) and weekends or evenings
Click to expand...


----------



## green_pea

Mark XVII on a Stowa Strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

the IWC MKXVIII LPP  on the Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps  




































Saturday as usual I wore my MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on the USAF canvas


----------



## Armidoro

Loving my new addition!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Jeep99dad said:


> the IWC MKXVIII LPP  on the Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday as usual I wore my MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on the USAF canvas


----------



## sammers

Mark XV on original strap from 2001









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAPD

Amazing what a new strap does to a watch...


----------



## chrispyftw

Wow the Big Pilot is gorgeous in bronze!!


----------



## Willemh

Tribute to MkXVI on leather.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Willemh said:


> Tribute to MkXVI on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Morning, world!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Mk XI Tribute.


----------



## pop4

Pizza Friday, also known as #fliegerfriday:


----------



## TechGuyJ

Happy #fliegerfriday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronobn

Reacquainted with an old friend...


----------



## Triggers Broom

heb said:


> Mk XI Tribute.
> View attachment 12855891


The Patina style lume looks fairly accurate, but does look a little darker.


----------



## propforall

Jeep99dad said:


> the IWC MKXVIII LPP  on the Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday as usual I wore my MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on the USAF canvas


Stellar photos!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^I agree!


----------



## green_pea




----------



## booner1

Dammit! I can’t decide between Mark XVIII LPP or Heritage. The Heritage talks to me a little more because I’m actually a pilot but I feel the LPP is more versatile. Ugh...


----------



## propforall

booner1 said:


> Dammit! I can't decide between Mark XVIII LPP or Heritage. The Heritage talks to me a little more because I'm actually a pilot but I feel the LPP is more versatile. Ugh...


Gave you had a chance to visit local ad and see them in person? I've had the lpp a few weeks and it still takes my breath away.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

booner1 said:


> Dammit! I can't decide between Mark XVIII LPP or Heritage. The Heritage talks to me a little more because I'm actually a pilot but I feel the LPP is more versatile. Ugh...


I haven't seen the Heritage in person, but I can vouch for the perfect blue dial on the LPP. I picked up mine back in May last year and STILL get a tingle when I look at it. Every single time. The bracelet does make it more versatile. I've worn that watch in everything from jeans and a T-shirt or polo to a tux (black croc strap looks fantastic on it!). Right now, it's back on the bracelet as I am wearing suits a lot more lately. But I've gotten about a dozen NATOs that it looks awesome on as well.

Needless to say, I'm a bit of a fan... haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TechGuyJ said:


> Happy #fliegerfriday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is so hot.

I'll need to source a bracelet for mine


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> That dial is so hot.
> 
> I'll need to source a bracelet for mine


Isn't it?! The sunburst blue is just stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Got the LPP on today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> That dial is so hot.
> 
> I'll need to source a bracelet for mine


Oh, and the micro-adjust is worth the price of the bracelet alone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning all 
Been neglecting my IWC MKXVIII LPP lately so i wanted to give it some wrist time today. It's on a Horween English Tan Dublin leather strap. 
Have a great day. Brice.


----------



## propforall

Here's a friend!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve208

Just picked up this 3717 Chrono. Love these IWC watches!


----------



## TheGiant

Cinq, awesome pictures! Hope the weather in Holland keeps you warm and dry.


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## Dre01SS

Shot from yesterday. Went back to the bracelet today to change it up for a bit.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Earlier today 
mKXVIII Heritage


----------



## damascato

Sunday arvo in Sydney.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Jeep99dad said:


> Earlier today
> mKXVIII Heritage


That is glorious!


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## booner1

Jeep99dad said:


> Earlier today
> mKXVIII Heritage


This shot captures the blue hands of the Heritage really well. &#55357;&#56394;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Armidoro

Not sure how I feel about this combo, I feel the brown is best but what does everyone think?









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## issey.miyake

Matches with the watch but brown for me imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

issey.miyake said:


> Matches with the watch but brown for me imo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip i agree! I have changed it back to the brown.

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## propforall

Jeep99dad said:


>


Dang, you and your fantastic straps! Which one is this??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad

propforall said:


> Dang, you and your fantastic straps! Which one is this??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks  that's Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## issey.miyake

Jeep99dad said:


>


The more I see this the more I like !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

issey.miyake said:


> The more I see this the more I like !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I like the it even more than my LPP.


----------



## propforall

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  that's Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


Do you know where you got it from though? Is it custom or avilable over the counter?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

propforall said:


> Do you know where you got it from though? Is it custom or avilable over the counter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My friend Art (DrunkArtStraps) made it for another one of my Watches last year.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> My friend Art (DrunkArtStraps) made it for another one of my Watches last year.


Does he sell them? If so, does he have a website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TechGuyJ said:


> Does he sell them? If so, does he have a website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He does but has a long wait so takes patience. He is on instagram but no website


----------



## MakaveliSK

Jeep99dad said:


>


If you don't mind me asking what band is that and where can I get one? I just got a leather band from W&W for my IWC but I like that color and the canvas better!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

MakaveliSK said:


> If you don't mind me asking what band is that and where can I get one? I just got a leather band from W&W for my IWC but I like that color and the canvas better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi
It's a full (folded) canvas strap 100% handmade in NC. This one uses material from 1960's USAF gear. 
My friend from DrunkArtStraps made it. He has a long wait though. Check out his IG page


----------



## MakaveliSK

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> It's a full (folded) canvas strap 100% handmade in NC. This one uses material from 1960's USAF gear.
> My friend from DrunkArtStraps made it. He has a long wait though. Check out his IG page


Thank you!!! Didn't realize that it was the same person that made the horween strap.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

MakaveliSK said:


> Thank you!!! Didn't realize that it was the same person that made the horween strap. I feel my wallet getting a little lighter as I type this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

With moss W&W strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## green_pea




----------



## damascato

Big Pilot in the big Sydney Harbour!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I finally removed the canvas off my IWC MKXVIII Heritage and swapped to a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps


----------



## issey.miyake

damascato said:


> Big Pilot in the big Sydney Harbour!


Nice watch but it's huge on you!!



Jeep99dad said:


> I finally removed the canvas off my IWC MKXVIII Heritage and swapped to a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps


That's nice !

I love seeing you watch mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

issey.miyake said:


> Nice watch but it's huge on you!!
> 
> That's nice !
> 
> I love seeing you watch mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm 6'2'' and 105kg!!! It's just the perspective mate! Hahaha

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

damascato said:


> I'm 6'2'' and 105kg!!! It's just the perspective mate! Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That doesn't really mean anything in this case. You can still have a small wrist and the watch be too big. It's a very big watch. 
I am about the same size as you, I've fluctuates between 215 and 245 lbs. am 6'2" as well. My wrist has been 6.8"-7" only. I've had the BP on my wrist many times and love it but it's just too big for me. super long Watch, it looked silly on me  so I own the MkXVIII instead


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> I finally removed the canvas off my IWC MKXVIII Heritage and swapped to a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps


Man, you have the best looking straps for the Mark XVIII! Loving seeing your strap collection! I need to take mine off the bracelet and put ether a strap or a NATO on it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Happy #fliegerfriday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Hi there!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattldm

Jeep99dad said:


> That doesn't really mean anything in this case. You can still have a small wrist and the watch be too big. It's a very big watch.
> I am about the same size as you, I've fluctuates between 215 and 245 lbs. am 6'2" as well. My wrist has been 6.8"-7" only. I've had the BP on my wrist many times and love it but it's just too big for me. super long Watch, it looked silly on me  so I own the MkXVIII instead


lol I agree. Most of the pics you see of people with BP's on the lugs are hanging over the wrist by a good amount. Its a beast of a watch and would seem to be uncomfortable being that much bigger than your wrist.


----------



## dbrando

BPs are meant to be...well.. big.


----------



## dbrando

Dre01SS said:


> Shot from yesterday. Went back to the bracelet today to change it up for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Where might I find this strap? Love it!


----------



## DonnieD

Loving this one 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS

dbrando said:


> Where might I find this strap? Love it!


Two One Four straps
You can reach out to him on Facebook, super nice fella, very communicative and quick.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

My new (to me) worldtimer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall

Aaron Shapiro said:


> My new (to me) worldtimer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely fantastic on that nato! Is the Nato from iwc?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

propforall said:


> Absolutely fantastic on that nato! Is the Nato from iwc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's not it's a Cincy Strap Works stealth bond. I have the original leather and deployant but it's taking a vacation to a custom strap maker to get a replacement made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall

Cool, I had never heard of them but I put an order in. They should give you commission 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

propforall said:


> Cool, I had never heard of them but I put an order in. They should give you commission
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They're very nice. You'll be pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrando

Dre01SS said:


> Two One Four straps
> You can reach out to him on Facebook, super nice fella, very communicative and quick.


Thanks Dre! Will do.


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Been wearing my BP for a few days now!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Alpinoc

I'm in guys. Had numerous Speedmasters and a Navitimer in the past, and I have to say this watch is for real! Loving my new to me Pilot chrono!


----------



## propforall

Aaron Shapiro said:


> They're very nice. You'll be pleased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were right, fantastic nato. Super comfortable. Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## mattldm

Not much love for the white dial Mark XViii?? I scrolled back through many many pages and only one pic! Guess Ill have to get one since its "rare" lol


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Jeep99dad

I'll end the workweek with my IWCMKXVIII Heritage on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Armidoro

Enjoying Amsterdam!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker

My first IWC. still my go- to watch..... More than 20 years old, one service, running strong...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyru231

My everyday watch


----------



## hahaha3111

Tribute to mark xi with top gun strap|>


----------



## green_pea




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## YevKasem

New LPP 😀


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## raxford




----------



## CU2MIKE

My new MK XVIII LPP


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## green_pea

raxford said:


>


What strap is that on there? look amazing!


----------



## raxford

green_pea said:


> What strap is that on there? look amazing!


Thanks! You can find it here:

https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php

It's funny having such a cheap strap but it looks great. The OEM strap is splitting sadly. I threw the buckle on this one and couldn't be happier.


----------



## raxford

green_pea said:


> What strap is that on there? look amazing!


Meant to add another photo.


----------



## raxford

green_pea said:


> What strap is that on there? look amazing!


Meant to add another photo.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC MKXVIII Heritage


----------



## TechGuyJ

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII Heritage


Love that shirt, where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TechGuyJ said:


> Love that shirt, where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  it's a Bugatchi shirt from Saks 5th Avenue. Lots of nice details


----------



## chrispyftw

That strap looks so good on the spitfire!


----------



## danielcm

Awesome strap! where is this from?



kyru231 said:


> End of the year
> View attachment 12768535


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## manofrolex

chrispyftw said:


> That strap looks so good on the spitfire!


If you are talking about this










Then thanks and it is a alligator strap very comfortable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Happy Flieger Friday!

Date night with the wife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Lucien369

Tribute to Mark XI on bracelet.


----------



## green_pea

Lucien369 said:


> Tribute to Mark XI on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13022735


Wow, completely changes the look from the NATO!

is that the Mark XVIII bracelet?


----------



## Lucien369

green_pea said:


> is that the Mark XVIII bracelet?


Yes the regular Mark XVIII fully brushed bracelet.

The Mark XVIII LPP bracelet is partially polished.


----------



## stbob

HAPPY EASTER...


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

New strap for my lpp


----------



## Armidoro

IWC1987 said:


> New strap for my lpp


Awesome strap! Is that an oem strap ?

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## IWC1987

Custom Made its dark blue calf, blue stitching and orange inliner like OEM


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## manofrolex

About as far as I can manage but wear this one constantly.....in my top 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Armidoro

IWC1987 said:


> Custom Made its dark blue calf, blue stitching and orange inliner like OEM


Cool stuff! Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## propforall

Cucumber Falls, Ohiopyle State Park, Western PA









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

Picked up another 3777 because dangit I just love this watch! Quality is TOP NOTCH. It's just an exciting piece to wear. Apologies for the crap photos.


----------



## IWC1987

Time for the first BBQ in the fields










Driving for a good spot and fire up


----------



## jimiwilli

I just love this watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

jimiwilli said:


> I just love this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chrispyftw

I love the watches in this thread but I keep coming back for the photography. Wow!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MakaveliSK

Waiting for my new canvas band to come in so still rocking my W&W band.









Sent from my Note


----------



## sculldogg86

I really like IWC watches, however when I see them I think of embarrassing myself in front of one of my company directors before I knew anything about them. He was wearing one and I commented on how I liked it and how I liked German watches like these and Sinn. He was just like... errr no, they are Swiss. Conversation over. I replay it in my mind a lot and think WHAT AN IDIOT. Never getting another promotion lol.


----------



## stevomcgee

sculldogg86 said:


> I really like IWC watches, however when I see them I think of embarrassing myself in front of one of my company directors before I knew anything about them. He was wearing one and I commented on how I liked it and how I liked German watches like these and Sinn. He was just like... errr no, they are Swiss. Conversation over. I replay it in my mind a lot and think WHAT AN IDIOT. Never getting another promotion lol.


Schaffhausen is a German town in Switzerland so you're right. Plus the Fliegeruhr watches were built originally for Germans. He obviously doesn't know what he's talking about. Too bad he's the boss. You'll get your turn!


----------



## stevomcgee

IWC 3777-09 on HODINKEE distresses gray 22mm Strap. Looks and feels great!


----------



## TechGuyJ

stevomcgee said:


> IWC 3777-09 on HODINKEE distresses gray 22mm Strap. Looks and feels great!


Man, LOVE that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

3777-14

Blue, blue, blue!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Escargot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Triggers Broom

how to screen capture


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> IWC 3777-09 on HODINKEE distresses gray 22mm Strap. Looks and feels great!


Looks great  can't even tell you squeezed a 22 in there


----------



## Jeep99dad

Escargot said:


> View attachment 13059667


That's uber hot


----------



## Jeep99dad

So who else is going for the new IWC Chrono 
I'm not adding $ to this hobby but I'll likely sell my MKXVIII Heritage and Big Eye? For this when it hits the stores in October. Not paying full price on line


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Jeep99dad said:


> So who else is going for the new IWC Chrono
> I'm not adding $ to this hobby but I'll likely sell my MKXVIII Heritage and Big Eye? For this when it hits the stores in October. Not paying full price on line


How big is it though ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

jmanlay said:


> How big is it though ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as the other versions. 43


----------



## IWC1987

Not my cup of tea. I'm keeping my lpp


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## stevomcgee

Jeep99dad said:


> So who else is going for the new IWC Chrono
> I'm not adding $ to this hobby but I'll likely sell my MKXVIII Heritage and Big Eye? For this when it hits the stores in October. Not paying full price on line


That's a tough one. I love both my modern 3777 and this new retro version. Don't see myself owning both since they're pretty similar. I'll pass until I find a good used one for cheap. Definitely an awesome watch!


----------



## YevKasem

LPP on new shoes


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cjmcclea

Thx for sharing all the great pictures! IWC is my favorite (I own a pilot).


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LovecK

Subaru pilot...


----------



## green_pea




----------



## iam7head

Took the LPP to paragliding in Tokyo, the wife was sporting the Speedmaster pro.










Mt. Fuji in the background 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Blue Le Petit Prince on a Red Rock Straps in midnight blue canvas with stainless steel stitching. Super excited for this new look!

Sent from my Note


----------



## richn

IWC 3777 LPP is one of my faves to date! Really not liking all these NATO straps tho


----------



## green_pea

MakaveliSK said:


> Blue Le Petit Prince on a Red Rock Straps in midnight blue canvas with stainless steel stitching. Super excited for this new look!
> 
> Sent from my Note


looks good!



richn said:


> IWC 3777 LPP is one of my faves to date! Really not liking all these NATO straps tho


Each to their own


----------



## CTSteve

A little bit of sun brings out a whole lot of blue









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati

My only IWC


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

I love this watch


----------



## Origo_DK

Stunning watch indeed.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Nice, what's the case size?



LovecK said:


> I love this watch
> View attachment 13111691


----------



## LovecK

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Nice, what's the case size?


40mm and height 10,8mm


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Yankel

Someone earlier on this thread commented that very few white Mark XVIII dials are seen here. Is this fact likely indicative of the white face's relative lack of sales?


----------



## RTK27

New kid in town


----------



## Yankel

RTK, Very, very beautiful watch. 
I like how the watch fits your wrist. If I may ask, how large is your wrist? I am considering the same watch for myself.
Thanks


----------



## RTK27

Yankel said:


> RTK, Very, very beautiful watch.
> I like how the watch fits your wrist. If I may ask, how large is your wrist? I am considering the same watch for myself.
> Thanks


Hi Yankel,

Thanks for your nice comments.
My wrist is about 6 1/2 inch but due to the light smaller looking ceramic case this watch wear incredibly comfortable. I absolutely love it


----------



## francorx

My new titanium pilot mark xviii









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RTK27




----------



## rockin'ron

My 3777 on some vintage leather!


----------



## Armidoro

New strap!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## IWC1987

Armidoro said:


> New strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## damascato

Hi!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankel

RTK27

That watch does give a smaller appearance but I am puzzled.
Isn't that watch actually 1mm bigger than the other Mark XVIII versions?



RTK27 said:


> Hi Yankel,
> 
> Thanks for your nice comments.
> My wrist is about 6 1/2 inch but due to the light smaller looking ceramic case this watch wear incredibly comfortable. I absolutely love it


----------



## RTK27

Yankel said:


> RTK27
> 
> That watch does give a smaller appearance but I am puzzled.
> Isn't that watch actually 1mm bigger than the other Mark XVIII versions?


Yeah true, it's 41mm


----------



## YevKasem

LPP on new Red Rock strap


----------



## iam7head

MK XVIII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carman63

My LPP Chrono. Just got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IWC XVIII by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Armidoro

Love the blue dial!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## IWC1987

Santoni special edition










I think I need to use my copyrights


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Flex Luthor

Can someone that owns a 3777 tell me what the lug to lug length is? Thanks.


----------



## weiserone




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## franksf

carman63 said:


> My LPP Chrono. Just got it a few weeks ago.


What a beauty!....mine is arriving tomorrow....will post pics then....how is the honeymoon going? Still strong after a month?


----------



## sjo1988




----------



## digikam




----------



## Henrik A

Just got a new watch today, what a beauty!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## huntflyer

Mhutch said:


>


Curious about your strap... with the LPP being a 21mm. Do you mind if I ask where you got that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franksf

My new acquisition and second iwc pilot. Lucky me. This piece is plain awesome. Dial and sapphire ar coating make that blue dial an ever changing piece of art. From deep warm navy blue to an almost light azur blue in bright sun or a pure black on In low light. 3 watches in one. All super balanced with the added white on date window and the great strap. It is a beauty imho. Not even mentioning the case details here....
Will post better pics soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

Wrong thread, mate.

(Gorgeous watch, though).



sjo1988 said:


> View attachment 13200407


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Henrik A

To franksf:

I really love that watch, could be the next one,.. Enjoy!


----------



## franksf

Thanks henrik. Sorry to be obvious ...but pics can’t showcase what that watch is all about ... I am amazed every single day and this is not my first nice watch rodeo so to speak....u won’t regret it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Three différent shades of blue ...
And black!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Henrik A said:


> Just got a new watch today, what a beauty!


Lucky u...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kwcross

Mark XVIII on OEM Nato...


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## green_pea




----------



## Henrik A

Today BP


----------



## Henrik A

Today BP


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## endotreated

Today, I feel like a little prince wearing this.


----------



## franksf

Nice strap. Where from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

franksf said:


> Nice strap. Where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone

Thanks for posting band pic. Love the look and will have to check Aaron bands out.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## TheGiant

Enjoying my my second IWC watch the Pilot Miramar. Third coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Armidoro

Little bit of bronze today!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## rockin'ron

Happy #FliegerFriday the 13th!!!


----------



## Willemh

Enjoying the weather with the Safari BP, Big Green Egg and a refreshing Dutch beer from Haarlem.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

BP today









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Man I love this dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

This Little Prince knows how to do Big Things when light hits it just right!



















The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is. -Andrew Mcutchen


----------



## rockin'ron

#FliegerFriday with my Le Petit Prince Chrono!!!


----------



## Flex Luthor

New addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Evening swap and watch for the upcoming work week


----------



## rockin'ron

3777 Chrono on a rivet pilot strap!!!


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anxietyprone




----------



## aongwatt

When you are feeling blue.


----------



## Watchlovers_View




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## CTSteve

My 377714









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

And another...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey

A rare transitional 5002 donning single horn back strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Fliegerfriday drinks and feasting:


----------



## jimiwilli

7.25 wrist. Here are a few different angle "selfies" 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

rockin'ron said:


> #FliegerFriday with my Le Petit Prince Chrono!!!


Love the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

My new Top Gun Chrono!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

jimiwilli said:


> 7.25 wrist. Here are a few different angle "selfies"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, all of them do.
I have been wearing this one all week. I just need bigger wrists


----------



## jimiwilli

jmanlay said:


> Looks great, all of them do.
> I have been wearing this one all week. I just need bigger wrists


That actually looks great on you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibo

Anxietyprone said:


> View attachment 13361721


Wow, may I ask what that strap is? It looks great paired with your Mk18.


----------



## green_pea

thought i would share this, i love the NATO but with my small wrist sizes, the end of it is really long and has been bugging me, so i added another keeper to the NATO and the result is as below, enjoy


----------



## REPPIN

TheGiant said:


> My new Top Gun Chrono!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drool. LOL

Amazing Piece!


----------



## REPPIN

TheGiant said:


> My new Top Gun Chrono!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drool. LOL

Amazing Piece!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Blink982

pepcr1 said:


>


Hi, what strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha

My first IWC.


----------



## franksf

Happy pilot







Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinsky

What do you guys think of this Buffalo strap on the Laureus?









For those curious it's a Rios 1931 Typhoon in Mocha.


----------



## franksf

Evinsky said:


> What do you guys think of this Buffalo strap on the Laureus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious it's a Rios 1931 Typhoon in Mocha.


Like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Just bought the titanium version. Nice and light. Shame it doesn't have the Santoni strap on the titanium, but still nice quality leather.


----------



## trebor2

Duplicate post.


----------



## stevomcgee

Glad to be back in the fold. IWC 3777 fliegeruhr chrono.


----------



## IWC1987

Belgian beach









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

Sunday drive 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Having a Friday kebab:


----------



## edwood

Weekend canvas


----------



## CTSteve

Back in black









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Little prince 3 hander enjoying some fancy candle from the old empire.


----------



## damascato

Big day today in Sydney.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

My Little Pilot









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem




----------



## jimmytamp

My Chrono says hello...


----------



## jimmytamp

Double post


----------



## brandonskinner

BP on Corrigia Leather.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## benread1979

My daily....worn almost every day for 10 years now


----------



## gaoxing84

my newly acquired world timer


----------



## gaoxing84

my newly acquired world timer


----------



## jmerino7

Here's my Le Petit Prince, just picked-up from the AD.

















Thanks.


----------



## manofrolex

jmerino7 said:


> Here's my Le Petit Prince, just picked-up from the AD.
> 
> View attachment 13656665
> 
> 
> View attachment 13656667
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Looks awesome congrats


----------



## brandonskinner

gaoxing84 said:


> my newly acquired world timer


Nice pickup, you never really see these!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Happy Thanksgiving to my U.S. brothers!


----------



## sammers

Had this one for 10 years now!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

My Chrono says hello...

















Cheers...


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## jimmytamp

jmanlay said:


>


I love the look of the Altimeter-style date display...


----------



## manofrolex

jimmytamp said:


> I love the look of the Altimeter-style date display...


I know some don't like it but to me it looks cool


----------



## sandjunkie




----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## TheGiant

On my way to the airport, running late!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

I love the big date on that model.


----------



## Willemh

The Safari









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Big Pilot day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## pop4

This look of the IWC on a Barton Bands Khaki canvas strap is really growing on me:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Henrik A

My new watch









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## wristcheck




----------



## bulczenzo

Hi there, that's my first post here, and my first IWC pilot in my collection 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti

Mark XVIII LPP, quiet day in the office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

My latest .. and in love with it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t

Edition Latinoamerica ..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## damascato

Buongiorno










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sammers

Enjoying my Mark XV today


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## CTSteve

My 37714









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Petit Prince + blue strap from Combat Straps. Amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourringz

Picked up my LPP Chrono today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

The most controversial IWC Pilot ever! HODINKEE Limited Edition Mark XVIII


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## propforall

sammers said:


> Enjoying my Mark XV today


Drool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie

New Panatime Strap


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## dosei




----------



## Yusufhafez

My new (to me) 3717-04.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pelican_oh

Lume shot









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pelican_oh

damascato said:


> Petit Prince + blue strap from Combat Straps. Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would LOVE to have this strap. One if the best I've seen for the IW377714 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

My lastest BP Saint Exupéry acquisition! It’s a beauty!


----------



## frozenbamboo

My Mark XVIII Edition Le Petit Prince says hello!


----------



## frozenbamboo

Double post, my mistake.


----------



## damascato

TheGiant said:


> My lastest BP Saint Exupéry acquisition! It's a beauty!


Amazing beast

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

My Top Gun
 








Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Big









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelican_oh

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sick collection man wow. Which one is your fave?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wristcheck

Nothing like a bit of whisky & the IWC to help push through a presentation ...


----------



## pelican_oh

Blue Rabbit









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

Chrono on custom made strap









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

pelican_oh said:


> Sick collection man wow. Which one is your fave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Definitely the Big Pilot, followed by the black Pilot Chrono. The Black Pilot Chrono is symbolic as it was my first step into the Brand, and was a long time Grail of mine. The Big Pilot was the watch I thought I would never afford 10 years ago, but if I had the money would buy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

This is the third thread I've posted this picture in lol. I love the way it came out

Shot on an iPhone XS Max and edited with Quickshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

jimiwilli said:


> This is the third thread I've posted this picture in lol. I love the way it came out
> 
> Shot on an iPhone XS Max and edited with Quickshot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## jimiwilli

Thank you!


----------



## msr

My first IWC and my first post here ! Happy to have joined the club. Cant take it off my wrist !


----------



## aleksejeremeev




----------



## soubido

Matching!


----------



## nrcooled

A quick business trip made better by having the 3717









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

My fave









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwood

Mark xviii


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## Betampex

IWC TOP


----------



## iuprof

Got this today. My first IWC. Gad the cell phone makes it look humongous!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Put the 3717 on the new Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## iuprof

nrcooled said:


> Put the 3717 on the new Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO. I think it looks pretty good.


Did you use a 22mm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nrcooled

iuprof said:


> Did you use a 22mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, I got the 22mm and that's what you see in the pic.

I also have the 20mm for another watch and tried it on the 3717 but there was a little gap which drove me nuts. The strap measures 19.4mm for the 20mm version.

I haven't measured the 22mm yet.


----------



## iuprof

Still loving this. Tried it on 22mm and it's great (size, not this particular combo). Will be ordering some more complimentary colors.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

I also like this combo









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## topher

Wearing my one and only IWC today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Ducati stripe today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

Here is one of my favorites of all IWC pilots - IW3717-09 St. Exupery, limited to 1630 pieces. Sparks joy every time I look at it! Sunburst dial is quite amazing!


----------



## Betampex

My favorite









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

15 years old Big Boy


----------



## pelican_oh

Le Petit Prince on chill Saturday morning









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## msr

On a green spring day !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

On a Erica's MN strap... Amazing fit!


----------



## sprantl

An IWC pilot is always great for some casual wear!


----------



## sprantl

An IWC pilot is always great for some casual wear!

View attachment 14133683
View attachment 14133683


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## trebor2




----------



## trebor2

Nice strap too!


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking the new Timezoner Spitfire Edition!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Top Gun Double Chronograph









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

My main pilot watch









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrispyftw

New OEM alligator strap and clasp on my 3777


----------



## chrispyftw

duplicate post


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Simong156

New strap!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simong156

And on the wrist...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Big Pilot for Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

B&R kevlar pilot strap









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinsky

Armidoro said:


> Rocking the new Timezoner Spitfire Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! This is my next IWC!


----------



## mostlygone

Arrived this morning!


----------



## pop4

Fliegerfriday:


----------



## DutchMongolian

Happy Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nrcooled

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## topher

Out in the field working









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

Uau that spitfire is gorgeous


----------



## propforall

nrcooled said:


> Put the 3717 on the new Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO. I think it looks pretty good.


That looks amazing!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

Mhutch said:


>


Great wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelican_oh

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

the blue dial really pops up


----------



## djolo

Funky Friday...


----------



## TheGiant

Sporting my BP Heritage with my new Buffalo strap. Awesome combo!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## iuprof

Khaki today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

By BP Bronze in the evening









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

Holliday









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## cDKeNnY

Have to leave my 1st post here  ~ got my first real watch last month from Lucerne, and here are my fav shots so far


----------



## cDKeNnY

got my first real watch last month from Lucerne, and here are my fav shots so far

View attachment 14404121
View attachment 14404129
View attachment 14404135
View attachment 14404137
View attachment 14404141


----------



## gmads




----------



## pelican_oh

LPP on bund








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

Rockin the Top Gun Miramar for Labor Day weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbaldwin14

Love my LPP BP soooo much and so glad i have a big wrist to pull it off!! It's my first IWC and i am just blown away by the quality of it. I really don't understand how these watches can be as cheap as they are


----------



## choochoochabbage

Reporting in - Brand new (didn't even set the time / date yet) IWC 377714, bit the bullet and bought it off from AD. Initially, I wanted to try 43mm LPP Chrono and see how it fit my wrist - but eh, bought it. Couldn't resist it. My first IWC and also a 'high end' watch - hopefully this doesn't turn into an addiction


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbaldwin14

choochoochabbage said:


> Reporting in - Brand new (didn't even set the time / date yet) IWC 377714, bit the bullet and bought it off from AD. Initially, I wanted to try 43mm LPP Chrono and see how it fit my wrist - but eh, bought it. Couldn't resist it. My first IWC and also a 'high end' watch - hopefully this doesn't turn into an addiction
> View attachment 14435085


Yeah you are in big trouble now, the addiction will set in very shortly. Love the 377714, i almost pulled the trigger on one but decided to go with the BP LPP instead and love it


----------



## Armidoro

Loving my new additions!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

just over the one year mark with this one


----------



## higginsd

djolo said:


> Funky Friday...
> View attachment 14339165


What kind of strap is this? Looks amazing...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

chrispyftw said:


> View attachment 14199149
> 
> View attachment 14199153
> 
> 
> New OEM alligator strap and clasp on my 3777


The 3777 has 21mm lugs. So you put a 22mm BP OEM to that watch?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dosei




----------



## fmc000




----------



## gmads




----------



## gmads

Just walked in the office from outside so clicked the lights off to check out lume:


----------



## Godfather111

Finally got my first IWC. The Little Prince was a book I grew up with, so buying Le Petit Prince was a no-brainer. The fact that the blue dial looks smashing is just a bonus.


----------



## higginsd

Arrived today...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## iuprof

3777-09 on Hirsch carbon strap









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Lowpeak

My 3706.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchScene

3777-06


----------



## ThaWatcher

Reference 3777-09!


----------



## pelican_oh

Loving the blue face









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

The little prince is definitely a sight to see! :-!


----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

Big Pilot on Top Gun strap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## taildraggerpilot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ridley




----------



## Horoticus

^ @ridley, what model do you have there? It's beautiful!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Horoticus said:


> ^ @ridley, what model do you have there? It's beautiful!


I think that's the new Spitfire chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Spitfire's first day in the woods!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ridley

Horoticus said:


> ^ @ridley, what model do you have there? It's beautiful!


Hi
Thank you. Spitfire Chronograph.

Cheers


----------



## panucorodolfo

What time is it? Time to say Cheers!!!









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdus

My IW3251:


----------



## ThaWatcher

Since my Pelagos is away for repair this badboy gets all the wristtime.


----------



## rockysw

IWC Pilot Chronograph 150 years - IW377725


----------



## Batchelor22

Just received this, wears much lighter than anticipated. Has me really thinking about the Pilot Chrono listed above me, love that white dial!


----------



## Batchelor22

Duplicate, apologies.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MegaloMajik

This is one of the brands I haven't put money into yet. Great pictures, great watches, I like what I see.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## moyski




----------



## drhr

sf


----------



## Armidoro

Haven't posted for a while! So here are some photos of my new additions!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ThaWatcher

Extended warranty calls for a new picture.


----------



## Teleski76

My trusty steed for sure...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdus

Tonight's watch:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ThaWatcher

Not much traffic in here!


----------



## Drucifer

My second IWC, but my first IWC pilot watch


----------



## 152067

Back from full service at IWC - there was even a new fish crown!


----------



## Vanderlust

patte said:


> View attachment 14778541
> 
> 
> Back from full service at IWC - there was even a new fish crown!


This is lovely. What model is it, and what size? Looks like a chrono but thinner than the ones I've been looking at recently. Monster 15mm's! I'd love a chrono but the widths put me off.


----------



## Valdus

Vanderlust said:


> This is lovely. What model is it, and what size? Looks like a chrono but thinner than the ones I've been looking at recently. Monster 15mm's! I'd love a chrono but the widths put me off.


IWC Fliegerchronograph IW3706; 39mm diameter and 14.6 mm thick.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back again!


----------



## Armidoro

Reporting in for duty!









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## R1P

Vanderlust said:


> This is lovely. What model is it, and what size? Looks like a chrono but thinner than the ones I've been looking at recently. Monster 15mm's! I'd love a chrono but the widths put me off.


That would be the 3705; 39mm. Identical to the 3706 but with a ceramic case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

After a 3777 and a Mark XVI, both gone (sadly), I'm now welcoming this one...


----------



## unclemexnyc

Still in love with this Annual Calendar...wish it were a tad smaller but the 7 day power reserve is ideal for any true watch collector!


----------



## unclemexnyc

View attachment 14821733

Still in love with this Annual Calendar...wish it were a tad smaller but the 7 day power reserve is ideal for any true watch collector!


----------



## iuprof

37709









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafabond

my new BP LLP, IW501002


----------



## Armidoro

Rafabond said:


> my new BP LLP, IW501002
> 
> View attachment 14859935


Awesome! Congrats! 

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Rafabond




----------



## Jeep99dad

My recent IWC acquisition


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## stevomcgee

Jeep99dad said:


> My recent IWC acquisition


I've been eyeballing this one. What do you think so far? Does it feel too thick?


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> I've been eyeballing this one. What do you think so far? Does it feel too thick?


I absolutely love it. It's thick no doubt, but not too thick for me. It's a pilot so to me it is meant to be larger and more substantial than most. That said this new 41mm case wears great to me. For reference my wrist is 6.8" 
Wearing it today


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono On Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## stevomcgee

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono On Horween natural chromexcel


Who makes the strap? Perfect combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> Who makes the strap? Perfect combo!


My friend Art made it. It's a DrunkArtStraps made of Horween Chromexcel leather


----------



## alexd3498

Hello there! Just tried this on and love it!! What would be the discount I should expect on iwc from an AD? Might be my first IWC purchase!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono in-house on a DrunkArtStraps natural chromexcel Horween leather strap that ages so well


----------



## panucorodolfo

Spitfire









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy

My 5009-12










Inviato dal mio ASUS_X01BDA utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Flieger Wednesday 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in house Chrono


----------



## LesDavidson

My new (to me!) 3706


----------



## Cubex

I slapped a rubber strap on my BP


----------



## DutchMongolian

Cubex said:


> I slapped a rubber strap on my BP
> View attachment 14939759


Wow that looks awesome, where you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

DutchMongolian said:


> Wow that looks awesome, where you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from a fashion watch I bought a few years ago. It's purely coincident that it fit so well:


http://imgur.com/8ystloh


----------



## iggy-th

16years old big boy


----------



## Armidoro

Timezoner day today!









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Grand Pa and Grand Son


----------



## Riveredger

Simplicity.










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## neons

Can't get enough of that blue!


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## neons

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perfect lighting for this reference


----------



## Megalobyte

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pop4




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## bigjaymofo

Just arrived and my first IWC. What everyone says is true, you need to see it in person truly appreciate the beauty.


----------



## ca_ng

from my Mark XV White


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

Again 

IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas One of my favorite combos


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Pete26

My Mark XVIII









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I cannot get enough of this Chrono


----------



## Vernon11

Jeep99dad said:


>


Beautiful shots! And thanks again for the advice on helping me get my first IWC (Josh)!


----------



## Vernon11

First nice watch purchase...loving it on day two here in Charlotte...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vernon11 said:


> First nice watch purchase...loving it on day two here in Charlotte...
> 
> View attachment 15167905


Congrats again Josh  you've bought a gorgeous watch and it's a great experience IMO to buy such a watch in person from a local AD. Enjoy it


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon 
I usually love to play Barbie but this strap is so good on this watch and so appropriate that I haven't even tried switching


----------



## Vernon11

That sunny blue!


----------



## neons

There's just something about that blue


----------



## jbz1973

Spitfire

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## anonymousmoose

3717 on aquatimer rubber


----------



## Armidoro

Been rocking the Bronze PPC for the last few days!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Wolfy1909

Ingenieur Plasting. Stay safe!


----------



## jagwap

Armidoro said:


> Been rocking the Bronze PPC for the last few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


I've been looking for a real picture of IWC bronze patina. Nice. Thanks.

Your watch is bigger than your dog!


----------



## THE-FURY

My two IWC - Big Pilot Ali edition and portugieser Automatic


----------



## Armidoro

jagwap said:


> I've been looking for a real picture of IWC bronze patina. Nice. Thanks.
> 
> Your watch is bigger than your dog!


Yes the patina on this bronze is really nice! It looks amazing in the flesh!

And yes most things are bigger than my dog 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## newhorizon

Mark XV on original buffalo strap.


----------



## Lucien369

Tribute to Mark 11 on bracelet.


----------



## Betampex

My 3 IWC










Paulo

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## gthompson34

Finally!!!!! After years of looking, I got a 5002 with the fish crown. Got it in January but the after market strap put on by the seller was too small for my wrist. Then the delay for the new Santoni extra long strap. Sadly I ordered new spring bars from IWC but they sent me the wrong size. No big deal.

And finally today.....(drum roll please), it's on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthompson34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthompson34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthompson34

I guess it helps if the strap is installed the IWC way. Much more comfy this way. LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Ha yes it is a lot comfier the right way round. Enjoy! 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## osw880

Mark XV with the bracelet


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Pilot Chrono with in-house cal on a drunkartstraps canvas. 
Happy humpday


----------



## Jeep99dad

osw880 said:


> Mark XV with the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15371410


How do you like the bracelet? I hear it's super well made. it seems substantial and heavy? How do you find it wears ? Comfortable?
I want to try and find one for my IWC 
Thank you


----------



## osw880

Jeep99dad said:


> How do you like the bracelet? I hear it's super well made. it seems substantial and heavy? How do you find it wears ? Comfortable?
> I want to try and find one for my IWC
> Thank you


Hey mate,

I love it. The bracelet itself is super well made and it's more comfortable than my Rolex Jubilee bracelet IMHO. I know that AD sells them separately for about 1.4k USD. I knew that getting a leather strap will be much easier than the other way around, so I decided to get the one with the bracelet. You will be very happy to have both options!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Commandercody66

My IWC Pilot Chronograph LPP on the Erika's Originals MN Strap  So comfy and a nice change from the leather strap.


----------



## Icelatte

Mark XI


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Valdus

IWC TZC









Sent from my BB Key2


----------



## Crabman1972

I love the applied numerals on the Mark XV.


----------



## eda1

Never disappoints


----------



## Pongster

Chiming in









and with my boss' le petit prince (she beat me to getting one)


----------



## MarkS

My Big Pilot 5002


----------



## p_mmk

Another LPP on bracelet..


----------



## gk483

Marky Mark


----------



## bloomers999

Mark XVIII with white dial, my go to smart casual watch!


----------



## keyboardr

Got this Saturday! Couldn't be happier with the legibility and how it disappears on the wrist.


----------



## slashd0t

The big daddy!!


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## THE-FURY

I will go with my IWC Big Pilot (Muhammad Ali Limited Edition) on a custom made alligator strap made by Aaron of Combat Straps.


----------



## Armidoro

Had this baby on for a few days!!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## MakaveliSK

Haven't worn this in a while. Feels so good on an Erica's MN.


----------



## ChrisWMT

I managed to get it off my wife's wrist for a minute!


----------



## jmcbooty83

Stealth mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## watch1440

BIG Pilot at work


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on peat moss leather


----------



## goharryjr

Seeing this thread is dangerous. May need to get an IWC Pilot shortly....


----------



## Icelatte

Got a new suede strap...


----------



## Valdus

Pilot chrono on black alligator strap









Sent from my BB Key2


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my only pilot watch, the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## ChrisWMT

Bark & Jack single pass = perfection


----------



## Jeep99dad

ChrisWMT said:


> Bark & Jack single pass = perfection


That looks great indeed.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 













































#pumpkinandwatches


----------



## gthompson34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kott007

Just joined the club, proud owner of the 3717


----------



## Jeep99dad

Kott007 said:


> Just joined the club, proud owner of the 3717


Congrats  it's a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas... again


----------



## stevomcgee

@Jeep99dad got mine today!


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> @Jeep99dad got mine today!


Congratulations  it's such a great Chrono. 
What are your first impressions?


----------



## tikander

patte said:


> View attachment 14778541
> 
> 
> Back from full service at IWC - there was even a new fish crown!


With the full service, how much do they ask / can you tell them what you want and what you don't want them to do? I.e. it looks like they left the old tritium markers whereas they replaced crown, etc. I'd assume at least you have some say in the matter (when you want something left original), can you elaborate on your experience? Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather again... I'm gonna try a différent strap later this week. Maybe Horween English Tan Dublin.


----------



## ca_ng

Rediscovering this one after a summer break


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking the big pilot today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## stevomcgee

@Jeep99dad I REALLY dig the design. I've had a few iterations of this model over the years and this one seems the most refined. The thickness seems unnecessary but it is proportioned well. Overall,


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armidoro said:


> Rocking the big pilot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


Freaking awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad

New strap same watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> @Jeep99dad I REALLY dig the design. I've had a few iterations of this model over the years and this one seems the most refined. The thickness seems unnecessary but it is proportioned well. Overall,


I'd been wanting one for years and tried a few one, often wore my friend's LPP. 
Prior versions always had something that bugged me, too big, windshield date window, and too $ for a pedestrian valjoux. 
So when they released this it's like they listened to me  I had to get it. 
It's thicker than I'd like but not so much that it's be a show stopper and I like that it's sits nice and flat.

Did your get yours new too ?
Do me a favor, try running the Chrono for several minutes, multiple times and let me know if your chronograph minute hand stops counting minutes sometimes.


----------



## stevomcgee

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd been wanting one for years and tried a few one, often wore my friend's LPP.
> Prior versions always had something that bugged me, too big, windshield date window, and too $ for a pedestrian valjoux.
> So when they released this it's like they listened to me  I had to get it.
> It's thicker than I'd like but not so much that it's be a show stopper and I like that it's sits nice and flat.
> 
> Did your get yours new too ?
> Do me a favor, try running the Chrono for several minutes, multiple times and let me know if your chronograph minute hand stops counting minutes sometimes.


I bought mine from a forum member on here recently. It was basically like new. But yes I had the same issue. The minutes subdial hand would freeze or stick at certain markers at random. It took me a weekend of playing with it non stop to get it to work right. I haven't noticed it stick at all today which is awesome. Maybe it just needed a break in period? Mine keeps amazing time and I'm thrilled with it. Tomorrow I'll post it on a Bulang & Sons special edition bund strap. It looks incredible!


----------



## stevomcgee

IWC Spitifre Chrono on Bulang & Sons special edition bund


----------



## tikander

mph57 said:


> It might not be the latest and greatest in the IWC Mark series...but my Mark XV sure wears well on the flight deck! Boeing 777 westbound, Paris (CDG) - Washington D.C. (IAD), Flight Level 360, Mach .84.
> 
> View attachment 8748970


Now that is a picture!


----------



## tikander

Jeep99dad said:


> New strap same watch


Cool! Is that 41mm? And what about the lug to lug?


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday  with the 41mm IWC Spitfire chronograph on a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap. I really like this watch and it's a strap monster. IWC knows how to make a nice flieger 

6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## Jeep99dad

tikander said:


> Cool! Is that 41mm? And what about the lug to lug?


Yea it's the 41mm Chrono that came out last year. Definitely much more wearable for me. 
Not sure on the length. I think it maybe 51 tip to tip where the inside of the lugs are longest


----------



## stevomcgee

Flieger Friday with my Spitfire
Really digging this one on a NATO


----------



## Michael5959

I’m old school, my fav is the straight up MkXV


----------



## Michael5959

Just figured out how to post. Here it is:


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> Flieger Friday with my Spitfire
> Really digging this one on a NATO


Joining you... As usual on Fridays, my IWC Spitfire Chrono and i have it on a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap 
Happy Friday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ive switched strap on the IWC Spitfire Chrono, it is now on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


----------



## stevomcgee

@Jeep99dad do you know if any of the current or past 20mm IWC bracelets fit this Spitfire Chrono?


----------



## Jeep99dad

stevomcgee said:


> @Jeep99dad do you know if any of the current or past 20mm IWC bracelets fit this Spitfire Chrono?


I do not and was curious too thought it's a strap watch for me. I'll ask my AD.


----------



## jeronimocg

Contributing to this great thread with my CF3...

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

jeronimocg said:


> Contributing to this great thread with my CF3...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Super!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## tikander




----------



## iceman767

Incredibly versatile! A classic Pilot watch









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


----------



## oyster

Pilot and PAN AM


----------



## Jeep99dad

oyster said:


> Pilot and PAN AM
> 
> View attachment 15575901


Super nice shot 

Mine says hi


----------



## Hands90




----------



## oyster

Jeep99dad said:


> Super nice shot
> 
> Mine says hi
> 
> Thank You !


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hands90




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on BandR Band


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Hands90

Tenet 2020


----------



## alexd3498

Decisions decisions....









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Go blue. Not it's more versatile


----------



## DeepThought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinAutomatics

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I really wish I had the wrist for this watch. Awesome!


----------



## Becker

Hope this qualifies for the thread


----------



## Sizzla

I love my IWC Big Pilot.
I just wish it had more lume.


----------



## Sizzla

Hands90 said:


> Tenet 2020
> View attachment 15606459
> 
> View attachment 15606460


I noticed that also when watching the movie last week.
I often find myself watch spotting when watching movies and television.


----------



## jagwap

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 15630417


I have the same strap on my Ceramic Chrono. But it fits even better on your Big Pilot. Now I have one less excuse to get one.

This strap will also take a deployant clasp, just.


----------



## Betampex

My BP




























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## granzzow

tikander said:


> View attachment 15563615
> View attachment 15563616
> View attachment 15563617


What a beauty!


----------



## Rodentman

It's a Big One...


----------



## Valdus

Today is chrono day:









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell




----------



## suskompany

clean


----------



## bigd5506

This Spitfire is so good









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## oyster

bring a Loupe .....


----------



## yannerd

Bought a Mark XVIII Heritage yesterday! Now I've got a pilot watch for all occasions


----------



## MHe225

Rodentman said:


> It's a Big One...


That it is and sums up my only issue with the BP .... its size. I love that watch, have tried it on more than once, but it looks silly on me. 
So a smaller Pilot it is, Mark XVI, (almost) 10 years and counting - look carefully, this is not the same photo as in the "What IWC watch are you wearing today?" thread


----------



## Rodentman

I love that bracelet!


----------



## MHe225

Rodentman said:


> I love that bracelet!


Easily the best and most comfortable bracelet money can buy. And the system for (re)sizing is so cool - you just want to play with it and (re)size just for fun.
I'm not a fan of bracelets and when we bought our Mark xvi watches (yup, plural - Marks our 20th anniversary) we negotiated for 2 leather straps with the watches. Ten years later, these ar still brand new in the boxes of the watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


----------



## Valdus

Do you make these straps?! You always post with them. I sent a message to #drunkartstraps on Instagram to inquire and never got a response...

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Valdus said:


> Do you make these straps?! You always post with them. I sent a message to #drunkartstraps on Instagram to inquire and never got a response...
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


Hi
No, sadly I have 0 skills nor time as I work until 8-9pm daily. I do have a bunch of them. 
Art makes them, all by hand. You may try to email him at [email protected]
Not sure if he keeps up with his IG DMs.


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## 152067




----------



## stevomcgee

IWC Spitfire Chronograph


----------



## A_h_r_m_s

Laureus Edition


----------



## bigd5506

Ceratanium dopplechrono!!

Went to the IWC boutique in Miami and this little fella was sitting in the display case. I could not resist...























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

bigd5506 said:


> Ceratanium dopplechrono!!
> 
> Went to the IWC boutique in Miami and this little fella was sitting in the display case. I could not resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did you take it home!?

On an unrelated note, can we be best friends?


----------



## stevomcgee

IWC Spitfire Chronograph on IWC NATO (much more comfortable than I thought)


----------



## A_h_r_m_s

A_h_r_m_s said:


> Laureus Edition
> View attachment 15738921


And yesterday, its bigger cousin arrived. Pushing the limits of my small wrist, but definitely no regrets.


----------



## bigd5506

stevomcgee said:


> IWC Spitfire Chronograph on IWC NATO (much more comfortable than I thought)


Would you recommend the IWC nato? I've been thinking about that for mine

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd5506

stevomcgee said:


> Did you take it home!?
> 
> On an unrelated note, can we be best friends?


Oh yeah! Brought that bad boy home

And yes, yes we can 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

@bigd5506 congrats! That's a top 5 IWC for me. So cool.

Absolutely yes I recommend the NATO. I've heard mixed reviews so I was hesitant. Found a great deal on a slightly used one and I'm so glad I did. It is pliable enough to be comfortable and sturdy enough to sit the watch head perfectly dead center of the wrist. No overlap of the end of the strap needed. The underneath leather is very soft and thin. They really nailed the luxury NATO in my opinion.


----------



## 152067




----------



## Betampex

My Double Chronograph










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigd5506

Strap change









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 152067

bigd5506 said:


> Strap change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


These are both IWC straps? I like the one on the right side! Do you know the reference?


----------



## 152067

My IWC has a similar strap which does not taper evenly.


----------



## bigd5506

patte said:


> My IWC has a similar strap which does not taper evenly.
> 
> View attachment 15781286


I prefer the uneven taper, looks more "IWC" and pilot like.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd5506

patte said:


> These are both IWC straps? I like the one on the right side! Do you know the reference?


Looks like A19411









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 152067

bigd5506 said:


> Looks like A19411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks much! But the band seems to be available only in 21mm. Not bad. I am also satisfied with mine ;-)


----------



## stevomcgee

IWC Pilot's Chronograph


----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TW2

patte said:


> My IWC has a similar strap which does not taper evenly.
> 
> View attachment 15781286


What model IWC is this? Looks great!


----------



## suskompany

Man what a thread, can’t get enough


----------



## charles_springfield

Hi, I'm new here.


----------



## denmanproject

Picked it up today! nice to have an IWC back in the stable


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back in Iwc territory with The Little Prince.


----------



## Barnee

Happy Doppel-Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 152067




----------



## 152067

TW2 said:


> What model IWC is this? Looks great!


It is the IWC Mark XVIII «Hodinkee»


----------



## jeronimocg

Here's one more contribution to this great thread.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

I sold off some other watches that don't get much time and swapped in a Barton strap. I also appreciate the smaller box that they use now.

I present to you, my Spitfire.


----------



## ThaWatcher

LudicrousSpeed said:


> I sold off some other watches that don't get much time and swapped in a Barton strap. I also appreciate the smaller box that they use now.
> 
> I present to you, my Spitfire.
> View attachment 15832982


Looks good on that strap.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

ThaWatcher said:


> Looks good on that strap.


Thanks! The strap looks like it's almost an exact match to the color of the hour/minute hands.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 15850329


That looks so good


----------



## ThaWatcher

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks so good


Thanks! I have an Oxford blue Molequin and black pilot style canvas incoming. I suspect they might look even better.


----------



## ThaWatcher

On the Oxford blue from Molequin!


----------



## ThaWatcher

On the Cordura Aviator from Kaufmann.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## agtprvctr

The new Pilot's Watch 41 Chronograph on blue dial:


----------



## agtprvctr

charles_springfield said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> View attachment 15811705


Nice! How are you liking the patina?


----------



## toolr

Just picked up this Spitfire from my AD. Loving it so far!


----------



## rafaellunes

Special forces watch!


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

The prince and i


----------



## dondiletante




----------



## samer0214

New to me Pilot Mark XVII LPP!


----------



## samer0214




----------



## ThaWatcher

samer0214 said:


> View attachment 15880324


That's a nice catch. Don't see them that often.
Wear it in good health! 👍


----------



## samer0214

Thank you! Loving it more everytime I look at it. Running beautifully, but going for service nonetheless tomorrow.


----------



## 152067

Mark XVIII Hodinkee


----------



## tomee

it took me a long time but finally managed to get a grail of mine


----------



## jeronimocg

tomee said:


> it took me a long time but finally managed to get a grail of mine


Very nice, congrats!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

This one today&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee

Some shots I took over the weekend




























Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

^Beautiful pics!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes

IW387902 with a Morelatto Cordura Strap


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Pilot Collectors Forum today&#8230;



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Memorial Day in the capital


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Smithsj716

Swapped out the factory for a B&R Bands sailcloth today!


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## jeronimocg

Mark XVII for Friday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

rafaellunes said:


> IW387902 with a Morelatto Cordura Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Nice, we have similar patina


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp2

Something about IWC's blue dial 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

IW324010 36mm


----------



## ryang13

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd5506

jp2 said:


> Something about IWC's blue dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What reference is that? Blue dial and ceramic case??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp2

bigd5506 said:


> What reference is that? Blue dial and ceramic case??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


379904 for Carlson. 50 of these made in 2007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

ryang13 said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdus




----------



## ryang13

Have a great weekend everyone. Pretty excited about this new addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee




----------



## benjamin831




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venturabound




----------



## Betampex

My Portuguese 7 Days










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## motovmot

excellent


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Just arrived today. Fresh from Schaffhausen. I had a choice to take the display piece at the Boutique, or they would order me a new one. So I opted for new, and only took 3 weeks. Very impressed, it took exactly as long as they said it would. Last week I got a call saying it was on the manifest to arrive midweek. And here it is!


----------



## ryang13

carlhaluss said:


> Just arrived today. Fresh from Schaffhausen. I had a choice to take the display piece at the Boutique, or they would order me a new one. So I opted for new, and only took 3 weeks. Very impressed, it took exactly as long as they said it would. Last week I got a call saying it was on the manifest to arrive midweek. And here it is!
> 
> View attachment 16039675
> 
> 
> View attachment 16039676


Congrats sir, that is a great looking piece . Very cool to see the fully lumed numerals too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

carlhaluss said:


> Just arrived today. Fresh from Schaffhausen. I had a choice to take the display piece at the Boutique, or they would order me a new one. So I opted for new, and only took 3 weeks. Very impressed, it took exactly as long as they said it would. Last week I got a call saying it was on the manifest to arrive midweek. And here it is!
> 
> View attachment 16039675
> 
> 
> View attachment 16039676


Congrats mate. That's a beauty.


----------



## carlhaluss

ryang13 said:


> Congrats sir, that is a great looking piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very cool to see the fully lumed numerals too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I have to say that I love how well the lume is done! The whole watch is so easy to read, even with my old eyes. I can actually tell the time day and night without my glasses!


----------



## carlhaluss

Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate. That's a beauty.


Thanks Kris! My first IWC, after decades of watch collecting. Sometimes the brands that take longest to appreciate, are the ones we end up with long term!


----------



## pyiyha

mark xv


----------



## neebsta

Previously had a Big Pilot which I had a bit of a love/hate relationship with. I was keen to try IWC again. So, I picked up this Pilots Top Gun about 2 weeks ago. Really enjoying it so far 😎


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Rodentman

The Big Pirate...ARRRGGHHHH.










And the Small Pirate....aarrrrrggghhh


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## tikander

XV


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## KingEric#7




----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI wears well on my 6.5" flat wrist


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## neebsta




----------



## benjamin831

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## 152067




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Icelatte

patte said:


> View attachment 16162593
> 
> 
> View attachment 16162594


Which one is this?
Love the regular baton hands!


----------



## 152067

Icelatte said:


> Which one is this?
> Love the regular baton hands!


It is the IWC Mark XVIII Hodinkee ;-)


----------



## Nutbeem

How beautiful is this thing…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve208

Nutbeem said:


> How beautiful is this thing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this watch. Just picked up one myself, been wearing it every day since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## ThaWatcher

Last post 6 days ago? Time to get this thread going again.


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## ThaWatcher

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 16236021


Aah the spitfire chrono. Lovely watch!


----------



## tikander




----------



## northside

My Mark XII. The classic pilot watch.


----------



## Krish47




----------



## northside

Here's my Mark XII.


----------



## Sizzla

ThaWatcher said:


> Aah the spitfire chrono. Lovely watch!


Agreed.
Thank you!


----------



## mchou8




----------



## carlhaluss

Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## jp2

Circa 2007 with blue dial sporting a custom ABP Concept camo strap


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## dlxr91

UTC here...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sizzla

The Big Pilot back on the brown strap for now.


----------



## Sizzla

carlhaluss said:


> Just arrived today. Fresh from Schaffhausen. I had a choice to take the display piece at the Boutique, or they would order me a new one. So I opted for new, and only took 3 weeks. Very impressed, it took exactly as long as they said it would. Last week I got a call saying it was on the manifest to arrive midweek. And here it is!
> 
> View attachment 16039675
> 
> 
> View attachment 16039676


Great looking piece.
Love the lume on this version.
I wish my Big Pilot had lume as good as this version. 

Wear it in good health.


----------



## carlhaluss

Sizzla said:


> Great looking piece.
> Love the lume on this version.
> I wish my Big Pilot had lume as good as this version.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Thank you very much. The lume is excellent indeed! One of the things I don't like on many of the IWC Pilots is the sparse amount of lume. There must be a good reason, although I can't come up with one myself.


----------



## Elton Balch

Here’s a Pilot you won’t see too often. Love the dark tobacco dial and Arabic numbers…


----------



## bigd5506

New SFTI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojopa




----------



## mjrchabot

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 16106835


Beautiful watch Carl! What is your wrist size? Do you have any pics from a further perspective?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

mjrchabot said:


> Beautiful watch Carl! What is your wrist size? Do you have any pics from a further perspective?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. My wrist size is 7 1/8in. Hope this pic helps. Unfortunately, I no longer own the watch. While I didn't find the watch too large, I just found the wrist presence with the stark white against the black dial a bit too much. I sold the watch, and now have a Mark XVIII Heritage. It's 40mm and I prefer the presence on my wrist.


----------



## mjrchabot

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. My wrist size is 7 1/8in. Hope this pic helps. Unfortunately, I no longer own the watch. While I didn't find the watch too large, I just found the wrist presence with the stark white against the black dial a bit too much. I sold the watch, and now have a Mark XVIII Heritage. It's 40mm and I prefer the presence on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16308988


Another beautiful piece!
Out of curiosity, have you ever owned or tried on the BP46? If so, how did you find it in comparison to the 43?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

mjrchabot said:


> Another beautiful piece!
> Out of curiosity, have you ever owned or tried on the BP46? If so, how did you find it in comparison to the 43?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried on the BP46 many times. Both the stainless steel version and the titanium Heritage version. Even though they are larger than the 43, I like the presence on my wrist better. I think because it has the power reserve indicator and the date, it fills the dial a bit more without being cluttered. Also, the 8 Day power reserve is something. However, the price at $16,200cad just threw me off.


----------



## mjrchabot

carlhaluss said:


> I have tried on the BP46 many times. Both the stainless steel version and the titanium Heritage version. Even though they are larger than the 43, I like the presence on my wrist better. I think because it has the power reserve indicator and the date, it fills the dial a bit more without being cluttered. Also, the 8 Day power reserve is something. However, the price at $16,200cad just threw me off.


As a fellow Canadian, I feel your pain on the MSRP. Even if I can get my typical 20% discount from my AD on it, it’s still a tough pill to swallow. I do love it though … hmm…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastaplana

My first IWC (Pilot 36 Ref IW324001), and I am enjoying wearing it. Like how the dial plays with the light.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## jp2

watchclocker said:


> Anyone here got a Carlson?
> I don't own an IWC pilot's watch but I came across that one recently and it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one, beautiful watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

Just got this one


----------



## Krish47

hedet said:


> View attachment 16336526
> 
> Just got this one


That’s an excellent choice mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## northside

I am wearing my 23 year old Mark XII.


----------



## alund




----------



## lo_scrivano

Hello ! Just found this wonderful thread!


----------



## TheCyclist

My new BP 43. I would've loved the BP 46 - however, my 6.5" wrist disagreed with the 46.2mm diameter of that reference. The BP 43 is still a big watch, but palatable on my wrist (at least from my perspective!)


----------



## MHe225

I have always liked the BP and tried it on several times, but it’s just to big. My bank account shudders at the thought of me trying the BP43 ……. 🤭

Still wearing the Mark XVI I have said it before, this one could easily be my only watch.


----------



## Elton Balch

I took these this morning for another forum member who enjoys pictures of my 46 mm ceramic Top Gun. The St. Exupry is 44 mm for comparison.


----------



## TheCyclist

MHe225 said:


> I have always liked the BP and tried it on several times, but it’s just to big. My bank account shudders at the thought of me trying the BP43 ……. 🤭
> 
> Still wearing the Mark XVI I have said it before, this one could easily be my only watch.
> View attachment 16360120


Very nice watch. I find the steel bracelet being perhaps better proportioned on the Mark series Pilot watches. Very nice combination. I contemplated the Mark series as my next watch up till IWC announced the BP43 in 2021. Having being drawn to the IWC brand largely by the BP46, I was sold on the 43...!


----------



## rene86mx




----------



## carlhaluss

Enjoying Flieger Friday with my Mark XVIII Heritage.


----------



## carlhaluss

Mark XVIII Heritage. Have a great weekend!


----------



## 152067




----------



## carlhaluss

Finnair started service with the Sud SE.210 Caravelle in the early 60s. The emblem on the front of the fuselage is of the Sailing Ship Caravel, a small highly-maneuverable sailing ship developed in the 15th century by the Portuguese to explore along the West African coast and into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## scottomatic

trying out a different strap while I wait for a green cloth IWC strap to come in. Loving the lighter leather.


----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Pilot Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## lo_scrivano

New arrival!!


----------



## stebesplace

lo_scrivano said:


> New arrival!!


Congrats! We’re you woo’d by that IWC event awhile back? Haha


----------



## lo_scrivano

stebesplace said:


> Congrats! We’re you woo’d by that IWC event awhile back? Haha


Yes! You remember! Definitely where the love affair started!


----------



## carlhaluss

lo_scrivano said:


> New arrival!!


Congratulations! Such a beauty!


----------



## carlhaluss

When prop-liners ruled the skies!


----------



## SiDave

I’m really enjoying my Big Pilot 43mm.


----------



## carlhaluss

Finnair is the first European airline to fly the Airbus A350.


----------



## farcry33

Just got this yesterday and loving the different shades of green.


----------



## scalibur

Just received my Tribute to 3705. Absolutely in love.


----------



## stebesplace

I’m on the hunt for my first IWC. Tried on the BP43 and Chrono 41 (recent release). 7.5”/19CM wrist. Two very different feeling watches, both a great size.


----------



## farcry33

stebesplace said:


> I’m on the hunt for my first IWC. Tried on the BP43 and Chrono 41 (recent release). 7.5”/19CM wrist. Two very different feeling watches, both a great size.


Can't go wrong with either watch; my vote is for the chronograph because I have the green dial. I'm crossing my fingers IWC makes a rubber strap for it like the blue dial.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## swift

Sharing my first generation IWC SPITFIRE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## JoeShmoe414




----------



## Maddog1970

New vintage mark18…..took the factory leather off in favour of some green canvas….love it!


----------



## lo_scrivano

I am amazed by how different and how good this green dial looks indoors! Just love the transformation.


----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> New vintage mark18…..took the factory leather off in favour of some green canvas….love it!
> 
> View attachment 16412106


Congratulations! Looks great on the  green canvas!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Maddog1970

I go weak at the knees for blued hands….


----------



## Maddog1970

Friday with the IWC


----------



## Jojopa

For me, one of the most beautiful pilot watches. Top Gun Miramar 389002


----------



## Chunkaic1

Cheers mates!


----------



## Hunterfate

Cheers !


----------



## Jeep99dad

Maddog1970 said:


> I go weak at the knees for blued hands….
> 
> View attachment 16412185


Wow


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Little Puff Puff

This is my 3706 which I've been wearing for over a year. Recently sent it in for a service and didn't realize how much I'd miss her! Looking forward to the end of the month when I get it back. Cheers!


----------



## tikander

Little Puff Puff said:


> View attachment 16433497
> 
> 
> This is my 3706 which I've been wearing for over a year. Recently sent it in for a service and didn't realize how much I'd miss her! Looking forward to the end of the month when I get it back. Cheers!


Beautiful!! Please send some before and after pictures once you get it back! That is, if you intend to rebrush... I'm really curious to see, as I'm considering doing that on my similarly aged XV


----------



## tikander




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Little Puff Puff

tikander said:


> Beautiful!! Please send some before and after pictures once you get it back! That is, if you intend to rebrush... I'm really curious to see, as I'm considering doing that on my similarly aged XV


Thanks tikander! I actually declined polishing and just went with a cleaning (as well as service) despite a few dings and scratches because her edges remain sharp. But I'll be sure to post again!


----------



## alund




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## Little Puff Puff

alund said:


>


Oh man, that's a beautiful beast!


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870

Little Puff Puff said:


> Thanks tikander! I actually declined polishing and just went with a cleaning (as well as service) despite a few dings and scratches because her edges remain sharp. But I'll be sure to post again!


Do you mind me asking where you sent it in and how much? PM me if you rather keep it private. I've had mine for almost 18 years and it might be time for a service.


----------



## carlhaluss

Throwback Thursday


----------



## Little Puff Puff

bismarck_1870 said:


> Do you mind me asking where you sent it in and how much? PM me if you rather keep it private. I've had mine for almost 18 years and it might be time for a service.
> Hey Bismarck, I found an independent shop in the DC metro area that seems to have a good record. The watchmaker was young but came across knowledgeable/compatent so I felt comfortable leaving it with him. I'll wait till I get the watch back before providing more details, but happy to share then. And yes, 18 years seems about time! 😉


----------



## -SnowmanMafia-

Super excited to have picked this up over the weekend. Been eyeing it for years and finally decided to buy it.


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## arolex

Dimer said:


> IWC's Flieger collection, also known as the Pilot collection, together with the Portuguese the most famous IWC line. From B-Uhr to Big Pilot, show us the pics!


Very cool. NATO strap is sharp too.


----------



## Hunterfate

Loving this IW3717


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## scottomatic

i was as close to flying as my 170 would take me


----------



## farcry33

Happy Flieger Friday!!


----------



## tikander

HFF from me too!


----------



## scalibur

New strap!


----------



## ChubbyPan

Just purchased my first IWC. Big Pilot 5004.￼￼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sizzla




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## martin_blank

Really like the looks of this watch on the green fabric strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

kind of a weird combo but it works


----------



## dol

Something a little different?


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Erik1995

Hello

just bought from st. moritz bucherer


----------



## gabl

Spitfire on a rainy day ☔


----------



## Evinsky

New to me TZC…


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## hmanjlai

Full on IWC Pilot fan boy here 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------



## Wolfy1909

Ingenieur Plastiki from 2011, absolutely love this piece.


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## partytimeson

If I have a 6.3 inch wrist are any of the pilots suited for me? Or would they be too large? I think I am traumatized from receiving a watch as a gift that was so big it wouldn't even fit my wrist (Tissot). It would keep turning sideways.


----------



## BlakeA

partytimeson said:


> If I have a 6.3 inch wrist are any of the pilots suited for me? Or would they be too large? I think I am traumatized from receiving a watch as a gift that was so big it wouldn't even fit my wrist (Tissot). It would keep turning sideways.


I just got the IWC 36mm pilot reference 324010. I bet it would work for you.


----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## jmerino7

Currently, my only IWC. Need to remedy that...


----------



## gr8adv




----------



## NWD

Here is my never purchased IWC CH Jewelers Boutique try out that never made it home with me. It was the ever so coveted Grey sunburst spitfire chrono. They were going to give me a good deal on it too. Quoted me at around $4250 at the time. I was too Chicken. Sad missed opportunity. Sigh


----------



## toolr

Heritage on green textile...


----------



## NWD

Testing at the AD


----------



## soubido

New pick up from last Friday and haven't left my wrist since haha


----------



## Timedummy

I have this on deposit. Tell me I am an idiot, but I am in love with it like no other watch I've tried or owned.


----------



## Dover




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## alund




----------



## Sizzla




----------



## farcry33

B2 Strap by Rubber B (100% rubber)


----------



## watchmetoo

3879-01 on beige leather. Pop go the hands and indices.


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theflashunc

BP43 Blue on Rubber.


----------



## -CUJO-

Dover said:


> View attachment 16648603
> View attachment 16648604


That looks great with the Naval Aviator wings on the dial. I need to look into that one. Here’s my well used pre-Richemont 3706:


----------



## watchmetoo

Nato option


----------



## watchmetoo

watchmetoo said:


> 3879-01 on beige leather. Pop go the hands and indices.
> View attachment 16691369


NATO option


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## JaySol

I like the look of the IWC Pilot on the bracelet.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

new to me IW500901


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mitchy_Sliick

Amazing. I cannot wait to get my first


----------



## mjrchabot

Tried on the BP43 spitfire (my favourite of the BPs) whilst picking up my new strap for my Portugieser 5007.

Absolutely loved the strap and weight on the wrist. If I ever add a pilot, it wound be this!










PS - my wrist is 17cm. The wrist shot makes it look bigger than it looked and felt in the flesh. I’m not a fan of “big” watches but maybe my Portugieser is changing the wires in my brain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinsky

toolr said:


> Heritage on green textile...
> View attachment 16624990


Really want this guy


----------



## pyiyha




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sizzla

The Spitfire back on the green textile strap it came on.


----------



## Dover




----------



## deepsea03

Phlieger Phriday


----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## Sizzla




----------



## northside

The one and only.


----------



## deepsea03

If you don't go to Home Depot, is it really a weekend?!?


----------



## deepsea03

IW500901


----------



## deepsea03

500901


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Big Pilot today for FliegerFriday  on loan from a bro  
Chunky watch for my 6.8” wrist


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## Jake E

Managed to snag what can best be described as a “new old stock” 327011 from the Miami boutique. The caliber 30110 has lost about a half second in the first 33 hours of ownership. Not too shabby!


----------



## alexd3498

Did a bit of window shopping, and I ended up liking the IWC better, or so I think hahah









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## twheelersmith

Here is my contribution. Not a daily driver - Id like to get a kevlar band so I can get it out there more often.


----------



## CasualAbuser

Jake E said:


> View attachment 16829938
> 
> Managed to snag what can best be described as a “new old stock” 327011 from the Miami boutique. The caliber 30110 has lost about a half second in the first 33 hours of ownership. Not too shabby!


How big are your wrists? I love a lot of IWC stuff but the lug to lug on a lot of them end up being dealbreakers. Sad.


----------



## Jake E

CasualAbuser said:


> How big are your wrists? I love a lot of IWC stuff but the lug to lug on a lot of them end up being dealbreakers. Sad.


7.25"

I measure the lug to lug on this at 51mm; definitely 'broad' but fits my wrist just fine.


----------



## CasualAbuser

Jake E said:


> 7.25"
> 
> I measure the lug to lug on this at 51mm; definitely 'broad' but fits my wrist just fine.


wrist envy. My wrist is 6.5” so there’s a decent amount of watches that are perfect like the big pilot but I can’t do.

it’s very confusing to me why after all these years IWC doesn’t offer the big pilot as a medium pilot. 38mm 48 L2L something like that.

it’s been surprisingly difficult to find a no date pilot that hits like an IWC


----------



## deepsea03

BP500901


----------



## Thieu

Pilot 41 on a Strap Tailor strap. As much as I love the bracelet, this is just the perfect fall combo.


----------



## DocD

.


----------



## DocD

Great look. I just had a similar combination made by Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexd3498

alexd3498 said:


> Did a bit of window shopping, and I ended up liking the IWC better, or so I think hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Nevermind it went from $6150 to $7400 in a blink of an eye, will have to shop for something else

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## PanosI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadheadz1

Thieu said:


> Pilot 41 on a Strap Tailor strap. As much as I love the bracelet, this is just the perfect fall combo.
> View attachment 16871258


Like the strap.


----------



## Deadheadz1

soubido said:


> New pick up from last Friday and haven't left my wrist since haha
> View attachment 16625198


I love that watch.


----------



## Deadheadz1

jmerino7 said:


> Currently, my only IWC. Need to remedy that...
> 
> View attachment 16611443


Same. Looking to get a Mark XViii.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## phisch

I got to try on the Chrono 41 last weekend. I was a little skeptical of the bracelet from pictures, but man I changed my mind in person. This thing is awesome! My wife thinks I should wait to see if they ever release this in black because i already have too much blue, but what a land-sea-air trio would this make with blue Carrera 5 Day Date and BB58 Navy? Speedy just got bumped from the top of my Chronograph list.


----------



## watchmetoo

Buttery leather strapped


----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## DocD

Custom strap by Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## Antwerp_Watch

My two IWC Pilot's!


----------



## Sisajed

Antwerp_Watch said:


> My two IWC Pilot's!
> View attachment 16977995


Wonderful duo! The right one could be my '1 to rule them all' watch.

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Antwerp_Watch

Sisajed said:


> Wonderful duo! The right one could be my '1 to rule them all' watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! I must say the Mark XV does get most of the wrist time.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

This is my first IWC and I love it.

(Car not in motion)


----------



## Snowstrm

I also got my Mark XX today and love it!


----------



## c3p0

I'm not really a Nato kind of guy, but I had to try it. I must say that it is not a bad look.


----------



## Greg75




----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

Dimer said:


> IWC's Flieger collection, also known as the Pilot collection, together with the Portuguese the most famous IWC line. From B-Uhr to Big Pilot, show us the pics!


Love it


----------



## c3p0

XVIII


----------



## nameIess

phisch said:


> if they ever release this in black


Well, the 43mm exists in black, if I am not mistaken. Have you tried it?


----------



## phisch

nameIess said:


> Well, the 43mm exists in black, if I am not mistaken. Have you tried it?


I did, and I prefer the aesthetic of the smaller case and thinner bracelet on my arm. Here’s a 44mm ceramic from the same trip (hadn’t seen one yet, looks cool but not enough to buy) didn’t snag one of the steel bc it was just too big on me to consider comfortable for routine wear and the bracelet just looks thicker, the clasp looks too big on my wrist. I could go after the IW388106 41mm Top Gun, but I really like this steel bracelet and don’t want to commit the funds to an all black case in my collection… yet.


----------



## nameIess

It’s interesting that you mention these two pieces. They are on the top of my list, right now. The 44mm is very large for me too; the 4-mm Ceratanium might be the better fit, but I really like the white numerals and idices. We‘ll see which one I will purchase (soon). Will keep you posted.


----------



## nameIess

Adding some pictures, as my previous post has no pictures (I am told that is bad for my karma)


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## nameIess

I eventually bought this one yesterday:


----------



## Maddog1970

Best pilot, for my money at least…..


----------



## Hands90

Walked into the ad for a Breitling Superocean 2022, walked out with this thing.


----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

Dimer said:


> IWC's Flieger collection, also known as the Pilot collection, together with the Portuguese the most famous IWC line. From B-Uhr to Big Pilot, show us the pics!


beautiful watch


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

deepsea03 said:


> Phlieger Phriday


How do you like your Big Pilot’s Watch? I’m thinking of getting that exact reference. I could really see myself getting 1-3 IWC over the next few years if I play my cards right. I’d like a Big Pilot’s Watch and an Aquatimer to start. Yours looks really great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

usmc_k9_vet said:


> How do you like your Big Pilot’s Watch? I’m thinking of getting that exact reference. I could really see myself getting 1-3 IWC over the next few years if I play my cards right. I’d like a Big Pilot’s Watch and an Aquatimer to start. Yours looks really great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Balanced, comfortable, accurate and looks good on a lot of strap options. There's really nothing not to like


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

deepsea03 said:


> Balanced, comfortable, accurate and looks good on a lot of strap options. There's really nothing not to like


It looks awesome. How do you like IWC’s deployant that comes on the stock leather strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chnzwh

His and hers


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Added my second IWC to the colllection


----------



## franco60

Mark XII tritium dial.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARi G




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wrong IWC thread. Sorry


----------



## chnzwh

My (second) Mark XV has grown on me so much that I've stopped wearing the Ceratanium Mark XVIII these days. That bracelet is old but pure gold


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## kiwidj

BP43 on my 7" wrist. So right...


----------



## chnzwh

My Mark XVIII on an ABP mustard croc strap


----------



## martin_blank

chnzwh said:


> My Mark XVIII on an ABP mustard croc strap
> View attachment 17133327


What an amazing combo!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

